# UFC 202: Diaz vs. McGregor 2 - Main Event Discussion



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

*Welterweight Division - 170 pounds*










*Main Event*

Conor McGregor vs. Nate Diaz​


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Odds as of Monday 245pm EST

Conor -125
Nate +105

5Dimes


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John Kav seemed pretty serious about a 4th round (he said late 4th) cumlative damage TKO.

Conor briefly so far I believe said 2nd round KO.

Lets get some predictions here on the MMA Forum. It is fight week!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I like tko 4 in Nate's favor, Conor will last longer, fight more conservative, if he can pull out a win ill be really impressed, but this seems like a bad style match up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

It is odd because his coach actually makes a point on how Nate is a good style for Conor to fight and beat.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I like Nate in the rematch. He showed he can take Conor's power and keep coming and I believe an early stoppage is Conor's best shot. The longer the fight goes, the more the momentum swings to Nate imo. On top of that, Nate just has more ways to win the fight than Conor does.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

If you listen to Kav and Conor they will make you believe Conor now has sea level cain cardio. That they did everything wrong and this camp it is corrected. 18 weeks of great cardio training, scientific training. I like that they made a point to say this. They seemed real happy with their shape last fight going in but changed their minds after he lost. Nice to have it in stone on record this time.

If Conor has a crazy gas tank now it should be a hell of a fight that goes perhaps the distance or much longer than 1.80 rounds.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> It is odd because his coach actually makes a point on how Nate is a good style for Conor to fight and beat.


It's a good stylistic matchup as there is no wrestlefvckfest threat and Diaz is willing to trade where McGregor shines best. It's a bad stylistic matchup as Diaz has elite MMA-boxing (levelling out McGregor's skill advantage he had over other opponents) and a long reach and the additional distance to overcome with McGregors explosive aggressive in-and-out game is super taxing cardiowise (see Machida vs Jones).


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Nate wins third round TKO. Nate has a full camp and will have over 20 pounds on Conor on fight night.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Nates not making it out of the second round. The boy is getting heavier and slower now that he got a decent paycheck, he's had to do all the media work, I reckon he is going to be actually worse then he was the first time, and Conor will be better. 

The body will be worked more in the first round and the legs. The head will then get taken off in the second. Nate a bloody mess on the floor, and then Nick will cause some trouble for a scuffle outside the ring, and the next fight will be Conor vs Nick


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> and the next fight will be Conor vs Nick


Sounds about right for Conor to duck more legit fights.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

anderton46 said:


> Sounds about right for Conor to duck more legit fights.


Ducking some 145lbers to get the shit smacked out of him by Nick? Yeah, coward.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Ducking some 145lbers to get the shit smacked out of him by Nick? Yeah, coward.


He did not say anything to suggest Conor is ducking *fighters* but if Conor elects to fight Nick Diaz next, it is spot on to say he is ducking *legit fights*, not fighters. He has a FW belt to defend.

As said before. Conor is ducking that weight cut...and for something more profitable. Not a hard choice nor something difficult to understand, really, just a fact.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> He did not say anything to suggest Conor is ducking *fighters* but if Conor elects to fight Nick Diaz next, it is spot on to say he is ducking *legit fights*, not fighters. He has a FW belt to defend.
> 
> As said before. Conor is ducking that weight cut...and for something more profitable. Not a hard choice nor something difficult to understand, really, just a fact.


I'm fine with him being stripped of the title if he doesn't defend it next...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

About this rematch, even though it won't happen, I wonder how funny it would be if Nate took Conor down right away and grappled fuk him. Just imagine the frustration. :laugh:

And I can't believe people suggesting Nate won't be that prepared because he got lazy after the first win and had to attend media presses and shows. If he had 1 sparring session for this rematch, he would have had more training than he had the first time. And he sparred way more than one time for this one.

I also think he'll be bigger in a healthy way and even more resistant and if the fight hits the mat, he'll weigh on Conor even easier.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> And I can't believe people suggesting Nate won't be that prepared because he got lazy after the first win and had to attend media presses and shows. If he had 1 sparring session for this rematch, he would have had more training than he had the first time. And he sparred way more than one time for this one.


Yeah, this is actually the most wishful thinking bullshit you are gonna see, that's what people are betting on? Nate being fat and out of shape, sounds grim, pessimistic. Also shooting down there own guys win if it happens to go that way, so if Conor wins... can people just say "So what? Nate was lazy and not in shape anyway."

Like you say, Pretty sure Nate is gonna be in better shape now than he was on no fight camp.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Careful Don, mods out in full force right now... quick on the ban trigger.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> Careful Don, mods out in full force right now... quick on the ban trigger.


Can't ban Don, he is the last diehard McGregor fan on this forum

He should get Protective status like other rare species.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Lol throwing bottles at eachother. Conor was late. Nate walked out. Bottles everywhere. Everyone else miss this or what?

1 piece of news....Dana said conor defends belt next or its stripped.

Nate made fun of conor for having pictures of himself punching Nate in a fight he lost hanging up in his garage...hahaha


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Why did Nate walk out? Was it to sort those punk Irish fans?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nate 2-0 in pressers and 1-0 in fights in this lopsided rivalry.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Nate made fun of conor for having pictures of himself punching Nate in a fight he lost hanging up in his garage...hahaha


I laughed a lot myself about those pics. I don't know. I think if he had pics of him being tagged and finally submitted by Nate would light a fire under his ass better for proper rematch motivation.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Conor was wearing women's jeans at the presser.

Confirmed by superCalo


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I might bet all my vbookie credits on Conor.

Nate isn't looking as confident this time around. There could be some truth to what Conor said about Nate being a few solid shots from being finished in the first fight.

Hopefully this goes better for Conor than the times BJ Penn tried to fight @ 170.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Conor throwing the bottles looked stupid. Not as stupid as Nick Diaz suddenly looking like the younger brother. "Yeah, Nate's walking this way and doing middle fingers so I'm gonna do all that too. Nate just flexed his arms a bit? Shit I'll do that too". Fk was that? Nick's the badass and Nate's the one copying him, get your shit together Diaz bros!

But yeah, Conor throwing those bottles looked pretty stupid. He seemed fairly angry too. Think he could be a bit nervous coming into this one (which isn't specifically a bad thing. Nerves can help you stay on the gameplan). Why did Diaz walk out anyways? Kind of annoying that he was all one word answers then the mic was away and he turned motor mouth. We wanted to hear that shit. I dislike the whole team dissing too, but this time it worked cause we've got Artem and Chris. Nate should have threw a little bit in there too saying Chris would smash Artem. Conor was there for the picking imo and Nate let him off easy. Dunno if it'll go like that on Saturday night though.

Dana fking hates Conor :laugh:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

ESPN was a bit slow on the mute button. Conor got an f bomb and a couple others through on live TV.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

I think on will do well if he manages not to be haunted by his public racial slur and the swearing. The F bombs probably aren't going to go down too well in America, they're funny about that sort of thing. I think the racial slur is more worrying for Conor. It's very draining if anyone makes a ill judged remark, if he can block out losing his cool like that, then that's actually quite impressive. 

I'm a Diaz brother fan and I'm happy with the way things went down. I was worried that Nate wasn't in war mode with all his media smooching and seeming all happy. Also I don't see a McGregor hit and run point game happening after this, which is all to the good.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Conor wants to come in more relaxed and fight a smarter fight. Maybe he will. But Nate got him going...haha

Nate just wanted to walk out while Conor was talking. He let conor dtart warming up on the mic and then took the eyes off him.

Conor was wearing girl pants. Shields throws like a girl. New info and scouting reports were exposed.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Tbh that's the best Shields has ever thrown :laugh:

Also, lmfao at racial slur.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Conor wants to come in more relaxed and fight a smarter fight. Maybe he will. But Nate got him going...haha
> 
> Nate just wanted to walk out while Conor was talking. He let conor dtart warming up on the mic and then took the eyes off him.


McGregor's whole media-shtick seems to have gone. His talking, even before Diaz leaving didn't seem as sharp at all as previously. His exclusive dresses underlining his media persona changed to boring fraternity poloshirt. It's a bit weird to see McGregor so small mediapersonawise. He really has to win this fight or his stock may fall big time.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> McGregor's whole media-shtick seems to have gone. His talking, even before Diaz leaving didn't seem as sharp at all as previously. His exclusive dresses underlining his media persona changed to boring fraternity poloshirt. It's a bit weird to see McGregor so small mediapersonawise. He really has to win this fight or his stock may fall big time.


Nate is in his head big time.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Wish I could make better graphics.

Ah well. :laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, just watched the press conference. Conor is so lost, indeed. His confidence is gone. He is all (bad) talking now.
Throwing bottles? So pathetic. Got late and caused massive confusion and had the press finished.

Now physically, he looked somehow smaller than the last time, while Nate seemed bigger. My impression, at least.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Back to the predictions fellas!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Don't care who wins.

I'll be happy either way.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Well it looks like it's true, McGregor does rely on canned responses during press conferences.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Jees what does it take to get a like round here


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Anteries said:


> Jees what does it take to get a like round here


There you go...now quit bitchin' 'bout likes around here! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I love these 2 ****ers, shame the ufc roster has barely any of these type of guys


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This is a tough fight to break down.

Conor seems like he's kind of a control freak. He always has his girlfriend with him. He always has the same people around him & is very selective about who he trains with. During press conferences he tries to give the impression that he's in control, he's the one calling the shots.

Nate Diaz is the complete opposite. He's perfectly comfortable not being in control. That could be why he comes out on top in the press conference back and forths. Nate is perfectly secure no matter what happens, whereas Conor the control freak has insecurities if he feels like he's losing control of a situation.

That could be good training for Conor to put himself in situations where he doesn't have much control and to learn to thrive under those conditions & be comfortable with it. So he doesn't have to feel like he's in control all the time to be comfortable with the way things are going.

Fighting wise, I hope Conor is smarter than to believe sparring with a decorated southpaw from an amateur boxing background is all the preparation he needs to fight Diaz. Nate's style is more awkward and unorthodox than it is classical boxing. I doubt there's anyone who can emulate the style of boxing the Diaz bros use, there just isn't anyone that fights the way they do. 

Conor does a lot of things textbook. Sometimes that means its easier to predict what they'll do, they're more open to counters, than someone like Diaz who is more unpredictable, has an awkward style, and throws punches from different angles with different timing.

Either way, hope its a good fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Nate is for sure gettable with his boxing. I think he will be sharper than he was last time but he really is rather slow. He has footwork but doesnt move well. His movement is subtle slipping a punch to not recieve the full impact of it. But his lack of quick twitch movement leaves him very hittable. 

If he didnt have a good chin he would be in trouble. When he gets set in his offense is very good.

Like many have said Conor needs to counter rather than lead. But Nate most always isnt in a hurry and doesnt rush in. He gets countered at a distance rather than coming in. If Conor is going to hold back to counter Nate will have to wait it out as well. 

Hard to breakdown the ground game. Conor may survive it but he doesnt want to be in the center of the mat in Nate's guard with any real time left in the round. 

I wonder how the first minute will go. Will Conor still come out fast as Nate starts slow sometimes. Or will it be sort of wait out period for both.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Conor should be way slower this time. He'll be concerned about his gas tank since he had it depleted pretty fast in the first time and Nate went nowhere.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well if his gas tank is so much better than it was supposedly...then perhaps he will come out fast and sustain. Yeah I don't expect fastball after fastball. A more calculated fastball...step back try to counter Nate's rebuttle then fastball again. 

I could see coming out fast again. But changing it up more rather than stalk and fastball over and over.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Well if his gas tank is so much better than it was supposedly...then perhaps he will come out fast and sustain. Yeah I don't expect fastball after fastball. A more calculated fastball...step back try to counter Nate's rebuttle then fastball again.
> 
> I could see coming out fast again. But changing it up more rather than stalk and fastball over and over.


Yeah I think Conor needs to come out fast because Nate is a killer on the front foot and Conor's never fought off the back foot. Conor needs that fast start and to make Nate think "Wow, this is just the exact same fight?". Nate's not very fight-smart either so if Conor starts one way, and then makes changes, I don't think Nate would notice. So about 2-3 minutes of the last fight, followed by much more fainting (feingting? I never know the spelling) and making Nate over commit. If Nate's overcomitting and missing badly, he'll start to get a bit frustrated. Conor needs to always make Nate feel like it's a high intensity fast paced fight, but Conor can't fight one of those. It's an amazing match anyways. I feel like it's all on Conor. If Conor fights masterful, he'll win. If Conor doesn't fight 100% perfectly, he'll lose. Nate just has to go in and let the percentages work.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJPyHUFg2se/


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Meh I think Nate is a smart fighter in the cage. Stubborn sure. But he knows how to fight and knows the games and the crafty aide of fighting. Much more than Conor I believe.

That was shown in the last fight. Conor threw fastballs and supposedly had no cardio for a guy with a chin and tons of cardio. He wasnt even stunning Nate yet he tried to tell Nate he could go all day and kept throwing fastballs. Nate was smart enough to know he would start slow and waited to throw that 1 2 at the perfect time then ramped it up. 

Conor lies to himself to try and mentally not fold or to scare other guys. It has worked but all the others were mentally weak. He knew what he was up against and fought like that anyhow. Trying to tell himself and Nate he could go all day when really he sort of knew he could not. He lied to himself. 

Nate fought way smarter even with no camp and minimal time to even think about thr fight. He understood what he was capable of and weathered the storm.

Nate is a very smart fighter.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

If Nate was a smart fighter he'd have learned to check a leg kick before the MJ fight. He's have learned TDD and realized him and Nick haven't been submitting top level wrestlers ever. 

He'd be possible to out smart in the cage. It just typically doesn't matter. It's like the idea with Mark Hunt. You can gameplan all you want until you get punched in the face.

Also, Nate got MAJOR under Conor's skin at that presser. The shit after, Conor's absolutely raging that he didn't get his staredown and stuff. He convinces himself that he's angry at Nate ruining the moment....but anger is anger. Nate's strolling around happy as larry the next night.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If Nate was a smart fighter he'd have learned to check a leg kick before the MJ fight. He's have learned TDD and realized him and Nick haven't been submitting top level wrestlers ever.
> 
> He'd be possible to out smart in the cage. It just typically doesn't matter. It's like the idea with Mark Hunt. You can gameplan all you want until you get punched in the face.
> 
> Also, Nate got MAJOR under Conor's skin at that presser. The shit after, Conor's absolutely raging that he didn't get his staredown and stuff. He convinces himself that he's angry at Nate ruining the moment....but anger is anger. Nate's strolling around happy as larry the next night.


First we are mostly talking about in cage fight IQ. IN a fight. 2nd yea, anyone who is weak in an area of MMA is not a smart fighter? Nate is probably one of the least athletic/explosive guys at his weight. He has done a lot with what he has and is more technical than most. So anything less than a super fighter, who can do everything, and submit all comers.....means he isn't a smart fighter.

Nate has a style and look where it has got him. To one of the top paid guys in all of the UFC this year. If he isn't as heavy on the lead leg then his boxing isn't the same. If he focuses on wrestling it takes away from his jitz. He is a lanky, slim 155er who came up in BJJ, who isn't super athletic.....of course his TDD will be weak. 

Conor's jits is average level and way behind his hands. His TDD is average at very best. He must be the dumbest fighter in the world. That is your logic.

I understand you hate Nate and Nick with a passion but lets be more realistic here.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Also, Nate got MAJOR under Conor's skin at that presser. The shit after, Conor's absolutely raging that he didn't get his staredown and stuff. He convinces himself that he's angry at Nate ruining the moment....but anger is anger. Nate's strolling around *inside Conor's head* happy as larry the next night.


That's better.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Pretty stupid post. First we are mostly talking about in cage fight IQ. IN a fight. 2nd yea, anyone who is weak in an area of MMA is not a smart fighter? Nate is probably one of the least athletic/explosive guys at his weight. He has done a lot with what he has and is more technical than most. So anything less than a super fighter, who can do everything, and submit all comers.....means he isn't a smart fighter?
> 
> Your hate for the Diaz brothers is coming on thick as we get closer to the fight.
> 
> ...


Where do you get this "he isn't athletic" from¿ Dude does triathlons for fun and probably has the best cardio from all UFC fighters, rivaled only by his brother. That's prime athleticism, even if it's not the 100m sprint type athleticism.

McGregor comparison doesn't work. His Jits isn't high level, but what did he do¿ He flew in a world class BJJ practicioner to train with and thereby to close that gap in his game. That's indeed smart and doing the homework. Diaz doesn't need to become a second St Pierre with the TD shots, but he probably could work more on his (counter)wrestling to tighten up his TDD to keep the fight standing where he is at his best. Aldo isn't a wrestler at all, but even for high level wrestlers it's almost impossible to get him down. Diaz may not have gone 10 years unbeaten, but he certainly wouldn't have lost every 3rd fight if he could have kept the fight standing.

If you want to talk about McGregor's lack of fight IQ, than it's him throwing fastball after fastball. You can throw one or two here and there, but you should know that there is not much else that will deplete your gas tank faster than going 100% the whole time. He should have changed his strategy seeing that after 4 or 5 flush hitting fastballs Diaz didn't go down.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Althletic means different thibgs to me.

A long distance runner isn't the same sort of athlete a NFL linebacker or RB is. Or an elite shooting guard in basketball. Or a guy like Woodley, GSP, Conor.

Nate Diaz is an athlete sure. But does he have explosive movement and fast twitch movement? No I dont see it. 

Do you see the difference? The 50 year old dude who runs marathons all the time and can bike 20 miles a day no problem at your local YMCA foes not have the same sort of tools a D1 5 star high school small foward has. They are both athletes. What I am saying is despite his shape and cardio Nate does not move quick or explosive. Neither does Nick. 

Conor is much more athletic in the sense I am talking about. 

Maybe I am using the wrong word but to me there is 2 different types of athleticism. Some have both.

If you read my posts you would understand I never said Conor has low fight IQ. Nate just has high fight IQ, ai think more than Conor....as displayed last fight where he knew what to do while Conor lied to himself and his adjustments or lack of them.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Nate Diaz is an athlete sure. But does he have explosive movement and fast twitch movement? No I dont see it.


How could any Diaz display explosive and fast twitch movements?












  


-------------------------------------------------------

And to discuss Conor McGregor fighting IQ would be the same as discussing Ronda Rousey fighting IQ. They both never had to show any before, as their bread and butter always worked to win fights until it didn't. 
Actually, both are so far very similar in regard of being uni-dimensional fighters with standing out fight finishing techniques, grappling for her, striking for him.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Althletic means different thibgs to me.
> 
> A long distance runner isn't the same sort of athlete a NFL linebacker or RB is. Or an elite shooting guard in basketball. Or a guy like Woodley, GSP, Conor.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean and it's probably just a problem with the wording. The thing is, cardio IS part of the sport, so the term athleticism related to MMA includes it as well. If you don't have cardio for 15 or 25 minutes, you very well may lose against a guy who has. So, even though the Diaz brothers lack to some extend the explosiveness that other MMA fighters have, they reign supreme in the cardio area of MMA.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Voiceless said:


> If you don't have cardio for 15 or 25 minutes, you very well may lose against a guy who has.


What if you don't have cardio for 5 minutes?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> What if you don't have cardio for 5 minutes?


You either win (in usually spectacular explosive fashion) within those less than 5 minutes or you lose against your opponent who has, looking like a silly fish out of water.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I guess what I am saying is he isn't naturally gifted with explosive legs and fast twitch muscles. His cardio is a product of tons or work and a way of life he committed to long ago. For what he was given I feel he has done pretty damn well with being better technically. 

A guy like Maynard has put in a ton of work in wrestling but mayde it almost all the way with 1 punch strikes and his forceful wrestling. Nate and Nick pretty much display martial arts in the cage with how they are able to breath, throw a punch with different intentions, and their ability to defend themselves on the ground vs stronger opponents. 

Many guys get by without many of those abilities basically as a result of the athleticism they have over the majority.

All mma fighters generally work hard not saying that. Conor is athletic but is also very skilled in a few key martial arts as well.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

My gut says Conor wins, my head says Nate. My gut is probably just hopeful, as I'm still an irrationally rabid Conor fan. I see more avenues to victory for Nate, but something is telling me Conor gets it done this time. I'm hoping it's that he has superior focus and fights more intelligently this time. It was bizarre to see so many off-balance overhands last time mixed in with the spamming of spin kicks. Less of that this time I expect.

I'm not too sure how Conor reacts to Diaz' patented 1-2s after he gets hit with them a few times. I hope it doesn't sap his energy so emphatically this go around. That will tell the tale of this bout in my eyes. If he can absorb shots better this time, or display better defence I like his chances. Big if of course. Pretty expert analysis I think. "If fighter A can avoid getting hurt, he might win." 

Fackin savant I am.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't think Conor can 1-2 Nate. Or at least I think that is a bad plan. His wins where he sets guys up with nice combos off kicks is usually a result of his opponent running in or dropping hands. Nate stays at a nice distance and if he gets hit he counter slaps from distance more than gets mad and charges into something. Nate really will not be in range to combo unless Conor displays Mouse Johnson quickness. 

It is interesting because we all expect Xonor to play it different but if he was knocking his head all around the cage like he said then why change? If cardio was his only problem and Nate was 1 or 2 punches away from being done (like he says) then why would Conor do too much to change?


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Pretty quiet round here, I hope people aren't slumming it down at Sherdog.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Anteries said:


> Pretty quiet round here, I hope people aren't slumming it down at Sherdog.


Nah, this forum has been slow for a while. Facebook groups are replacing a lot of dedicated forum traffic, been happening for years.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I still think one of Conor's mistakes in the first fight was trying to control every second of every round.

If Conor repeats that in the 2nd fight, he'll be easier to hit with counters. Diaz could land something nasty.

Conor might do better if he fights smart and picks his shots rather than going crazy looking for a finish.


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

I've put my bank on somebody going to sleep. Hopefully it ends up being somebody other than me.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Going to be a fun fight for sure.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

HexRei said:


> Nah, this forum has been slow for a while.


That's because we can't throw water bottles over here anymore. :laugh:


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

I am surprised how small McGregor looks.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Hoping for a good fight. I don't really care who wins this one so long as it's good. Although it would be interesting to see Conor win so that there's a third fight someday down the line. It'll be interesting to see two things:

1. Does Conor have the gas to maintain the pace and pressure he put on in the first round of the first fight.
2. Does Nate go straight to grappling this time.



mikka23 said:


> I am surprised how small McGregor looks.


Conor is quite a bit smaller than Diaz. Diaz cuts down to 170, Conor weighs in naturally at 168. Conor is absolutely the smaller guy in this fight, and that much like the first fight is going to be a factor here assuming it isn't a flash KO by one of them early on.


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

M.C said:


> Hoping for a good fight. I don't really care who wins this one so long as it's good. Although it would be interesting to see Conor win so that there's a third fight someday down the line. It'll be interesting to see two things:
> 
> 1. Does Conor have the gas to maintain the pace and pressure he put on in the first round of the first fight.
> 2. Does Nate go straight to grappling this time.
> ...


Even still, I assumed McGregor would have added some mass. 

I enjoyed the hype with McNuggets, made things interesting. I'm thinking this could be the 100% end to it.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

2nd round and this isnt even close ... yeesh


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

attention said:


> 2nd round and this isnt even close ... yeesh


spoke too soon


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

Repeat of the last fight, except this time Conor lasted half a round more...


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Conor already gassing. Again, the extra weight. Same as the first fight. He wins the whole fight then starts gassing. The extra wieght pulls on him bad.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

It's all that extra weight. Conor was again gassing in the second round, long before Nate was landing anything. Conor dropped him FOUR times before he started gassing. The extra weight pulls his gas tank too hard. Conor normally goes 5 STRONG rounds at 145.


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

Conor looks out on his feet - just from exhaustion. Before that, he was dominating.


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

Damn, my bet on someone sleeping isn't looking so good now.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome fight. Conor dropped him 3 times i round 1 didn't he? That might be a 10-8.


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

Who you got?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

lol Conor won.

Majority decision.

Two judges scored it 48-47 Conor.

3rd judge scored it a draw 48-48.


----------



## mikka23 (Feb 21, 2016)

That seems about right to me.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great fight. Conor whopped him the first two rounds before gassing some and getting tired. Still held in there and got the win though. Now for him to drop weight and destroy Aldo again.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Brilliant performance, total destruction in the first few rounds, showed the heart and toughness in the later rounds with broken foot. Well deserved. I see Nate is taking a leaf out of Tito's book now with post fight interview injury excuses. What do you think about that Jonny? Oh wait you wouldnt reply to my pm's for a bet. Cholo with the left hand, animal balloons with the right!


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Love that Nate helped him up at the end, true class. Scored it 3-2 McGregor, no 10-8s, Conor had 1-2 and nicked the 4th.

Conor showed a lot of improvements, not just in the first 2 rounds, but that sneaky defense against the cage, i had a little debate with @ClydebankBlitz on the night of the first fight, where i criticized McGregor shitty defense when his range is breached, he must have seen it too, because he was a hell of a lot better when Diaz was teeing off on him, little shoulder roll movements to slip a lot of shots and not panicking when one does break through and did all this while tired as fuk.


----------



## oordeel (Apr 14, 2007)

I had conor winning rounds 1, 2 and 4. I thought it was an awesome fight. Diaz ate some really big shots. I would guess those shots will put you out if you have less body mass.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Conor drilled Nate with some solid left hands that wobbled Nate in the 1st. Then he battered Nate's leg.

I'm surprised the fight went the distance.

Not sure what's up with Conor's cardio. He used to have no problem pushing this kind of pace earlier in his career.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

oordeel said:


> I had conor winning rounds 1, 2 and 4. I thought it was an awesome fight. Diaz ate some really big shots. I would guess those shots will put you out if you have less body mass.


Pretty much this. If Nate was shorter, less bulky, he would have been finished in that first round. It's a testament to Conor's skill that he's fighting at that weight, for that long, and putting a guy like Nate down 4 times. If that was Aldo or Frankie or whoever, they'd have been finished in the first. Conor is so much faster and has so much more power than anyone at 145, AND more reach. He's a freak of nature at that weight and nobody is beating him there.



Trix said:


> Conor drilled Nate with some solid left hands that wobbled Nate in the 1st. Then he battered Nate's leg.
> 
> I'm surprised the fight went the distance.
> 
> Not sure what's up with Conor's cardio. He used to have no problem pushing this kind of pace earlier in his career.


He's carrying 20 extra pounds and is bulky when fighting at 170. It's no coincidence that he goes a super strong 3 rounds at 145, then gasses half way through the second at 170. The weight is an issue.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

holy guacamole


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

My Fan boyism i guess got the better of me cause i thought Diaz won but i guess connor could have squeeked round round four maybe


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I wonder if Conor fans are proud of this majority win. Damn, worse thing than butt scoot is turning your back to your opponent and walking away and Conor did that several times in this fight.

Also, Nate is a durable fighter, no doubt, props to him, but realistically, where did he evolve in MMA? Still very hittable, bad head movement which make him get sparked, cut and knocked down unecessarily. Rare leg kick checks, compromising his mobility by eating brutal leg kicks. No wrestling at all... Man, even with way better Jiu Jitsu, can't take the fight to the mat, except in the very end of the fight, so frustrating.

Yeah, that is the man Conor got a majority decision after spending 300 K. 

Anyway, Conor was definitely better than his last fight, but his gas tank is very bad for someone willing to unify titles.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not sure about Conor's cardio. I'd say it's the weight but I've always felt he looked to wilt slightly in some of this other fights (Mendes for example).

Judges had it how I did. Conor clearly 1, 2 and 4. Nate close in 3 (losing until the flurry) and clearly 5. I didn't score any 10-8s but if someone's gonna give one, it's completely the first round. 

Conor's head movements and slips are something else. I don't know if it was the early leg kicks or not but Conor was landing right on the button instead of glancing blows this time. Surprised we didn't see more body kicks from Conor but maybe he was scared of the ground game. Both absolute warriors. If the weight is an issue, Conor would well finish Nate at 155.

Nate's excuse is REALLY disappointing to me. I know both Nick and Nate are prone to them, but how can Nate possibly be in worse shape with a full camp and large size advantage as opposed to 10 days notice drinking on a boat?


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I'd like to see McGregor at 155. I think he'd be great at both weights, but I have a feeling he's outgrown FW. Maybe not.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I wonder if Conor fans are proud of this majority win. Damn, worse thing than butt scoop is turning your back to your opponent and walking away and Conor did that several times in this fight.
> 
> Also, Nate is a durable fighter, no doubt, props to him, but realistically, where did he evolve in MMA? Still very hittable, bad head movement which make him get sparked, cut and knocked down unecessarily. Rare leg kick checks, compromising his mobility by eating brutal leg kicks. No wrestling at all... Man, even with way better Jiu Jitsu, can't take the fight to the mat, except in the very end of the fight, so frustrating.
> 
> ...


It's a great win. Avenged a loss against a guy two weights above where he normally fights. A weight in which he slows down quickly, against a guy who has far more reach and height, easily the largest guy he's ever fought in his career. He will move down to 145 after this (I hope) and KO Aldo again easily, then my guess is probably Nate again at 155 for another big payday.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

.....


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I wonder if Conor fans are proud of this majority win. Damn, worse thing than butt scoop is turning your back to your opponent and walking away and Conor did that several times in this fight.
> 
> Also, Nate is a durable fighter, no doubt, props to him, but realistically, where did he evolve in MMA? Still very hittable, bad head movement which make him get sparked, cut and knocked down unecessarily. Rare leg kick checks, compromising his mobility by eating brutal leg kicks. No wrestling at all... Man, even with way better Jiu Jitsu, can't take the fight to the mat, except in the very end of the fight, so frustrating.
> 
> ...


 I think his fans should be proud, because being tired takes more heart to work through than being hurt, McGregor showed grit, toughing through it, doing what he can to stay in there.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> It's a great win. Avenged a loss against a guy two weights above where he normally fights. A weight in which he slows down quickly, against a guy who has far more reach and height, easily the largest guy he's ever fought in his career. He will move down to 145 after this (I hope) and KO Aldo again easily, then my guess is probably Nate again at 155 for another big payday.


Its a good win, nothing else. He avenged nothing, though. Got finished last time, got a majority decision this time, not even comparable. And he did it after running away several times in the cage. Not contesting his win, I think he clearly won. However, all the talk he is fighting at WW and he slows fast there can't be used now, for he was the one who said weight didn't matter in the first place.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I'm not sure about Conor's cardio. I'd say it's the weight but I've always felt he looked to wilt slightly in some of this other fights (Mendes for example).
> 
> Judges had it how I did. Conor clearly 1, 2 and 4. Nate close in 3 (losing until the flurry) and clearly 5. I didn't score any 10-8s but if someone's gonna give one, it's completely the first round.
> 
> ...


My thought is, it's a bad weight for him. Didn't see it (glad), but everyone is the post-show is giving him props, so from what I can tell, he fought a good fight. He didn't force Diaz to come down in weight, and beat him soundly. Diaz is one of the all time best. Now he's finally free to drop to a more natural weight. I hope it's 145, but who knows.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

M_D said:


> My Fan boyism i guess got the better of me cause i thought Diaz won but i guess connor could have squeeked round round four maybe


Blast from the past, welcome back 

4th was close, i think the only real swing around in the whole fight. Conor looked tired, it might of swayed people to score against him, but i feel Conor landed the best shots.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

So does Conor give up the belt now so he can get the trilogy fight?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Its a good loss, nothing else. He avenged nothing, though. Got finished last time, got a majority decision this time, not even comparable. And he did it after running away several times in the cage. Not contesting his win, I think he clearly won. However, all the talk he is fighting at WW and he slows fast there can't be used now, for he was the one who said weight didn't matter in the first place.


You must not have seen the multiple interviews he's done stating that the weight is in fact an issue, and that the bigger men don't drop as easily as the guys at 145, and he blew his load and energy out in the first fight by not pacing himself more cause the weight and size effects more than he thought. Even in the recent interview a few days or weeks back, stating that he expects the same fight (him smashing Nate's face up) but this time not gassing quickly, to do it all 5 rounds instead of getting tired. When he says "the weight doesn't matter matter", he's saying he will win despite and in the face of the weight and size issues, not that there aren't any.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Come on. You're allowed to call someone bitter if they're clearly bitter.
@Calminian he wants Nate at 155 next time. Hopefully it's the weight slowing him down. Rashad mentioned last time that not cutting any weight could actually be a detriment to a fighter's abilities.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Its a good loss, nothing else. He avenged nothing, though. Got finished last time, got a majority decision this time, not even comparable. And he did it after running away several times in the cage. Not contesting his win, I think he clearly won. However, all the talk he is fighting at WW and he slows fast there can't be used now, for he was the one who said weight didn't matter in the first place.


Ah come on. Give the guy credit. He fought heavy and beat a great fighter. He didn't want to force Nate to cut more weight, as that would taint the victory. He clearly fought at a weight that is not his best. I'm just glad he got through it, and never want to see him fight at that weight again.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Joabbuac said:


> Blast from the past, welcome back
> 
> 4th was close, i think the only real swing around in the whole fight. Conor looked tired, it might of swayed people to score against him, but i feel Conor landed the best shots.


yeah its hard to stay away from this place (had to get some shit together which took me away for a bit)

the blood in his eyes i think is what made him lose the fight round 4 which annoys me as he was pressuring him the whole fight, really liked the fight win or lose though, it was one of the first in a long while i though that i said dang those were some decent fights tonight instead of well thats over


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

I think Conor defends at FW and then moves up to LW to win both belts. He fought smart against Diaz and got a solid win. It wasn't mind blowing, but I think it really meant a lot to him and his fans.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Incredible display by both fighters tonight. Diaz seems ok with another huge payday in lieu of the decision tonight. Where does this rank in terms of fight of the year candidates? I haven't been keeping up with the sport like I used to haha.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> You must not have seen the multiple interviews he's done stating that the weight is in fact an issue, and that the bigger men don't drop as easily as the guys at 145, and he blew his load and energy out in the first fight by not pacing himself more cause the weight and size effects more than he thought. Even in the recent interview a few days or weeks back, stating that he expects the same fight (him smashing Nate's face up) but this time not gassing quickly, to do it all 5 rounds instead of getting tired. When he says "the weight doesn't matter matter", he's saying he will win despite and in the face of the weight and size issues, not that there aren't any.


I meant "it was a good *win*. I've corrected my post.
Sure, all those statements happened after he got finished by Nate in his first fight. But he stated he would finish those fights anyway,
It was a good win. Very close fight. I didn't like he running, though.




ClydebankBlitz said:


> Come on. You're allowed to call someone bitter if they're clearly bitter.


You are not allowed to call me anything.
But you are welcome to counter my points.



Calminian said:


> Ah come on. Give the guy credit. He fought heavy and beat a great fighter. He didn't want to force Nate to cut more weight, as that would taint the victory. He clearly fought at a weight that is not his best. I'm just glad he got through it, and never want to see him fight at that weight again.


But I gave him credit, didn't I?


Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Anyway, Conor was definitely better than his last fight.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

GlassJaw said:


> I think Conor defends at FW and then moves up to LW to win both belts. He fought smart against Diaz and got a solid win. It wasn't mind blowing, but I think it really meant a lot to him and his fans.


Hope so.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> I think his fans should be proud, because *being tired takes more heart to work through than being hurt*, McGregor showed grit, toughing through it, doing what he can to stay in there.


I have no idea how to measure that. Nate was bleeding profusely, what was making it really hard to see as many times he was wiping his face and eyes. True thing Conor was unable to see Nate in many moments of the fight, because he turned his back and walked away to avoid engagement. That is the opposite of grit, if you ask me.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> ...But I gave him credit, didn't I?


Understand, but you were implying his fans should be disappointed because he was in trouble at times, and didn't get the finish. But you have to take into account what a lousy weight this is for him. It takes away a huge part of his game. He knew this and still went for it, feeling he had to. I don't think he had to, but he didn't want anyone thinking he couldn't beat Nate at 170. He thinks he dominates Nate at 155, and I tend to agree, but that needs to be on hold for a while.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> Understand, *but you were implying his fans should be disappointed* because he was in trouble at times, and didn't get the finish. But you have to take into account what a lousy weight this is for him. It takes away a huge part of his game. He knew this and still went for it, feeling he had to. I don't think he had to, but he didn't want anyone thinking he couldn't beat Nate at 170. He thinks he dominates Nate at 155, and I tend to agree, but that needs to be on hold for a while.


No, I was not implying that. I said "I wondered if they were proud". I am not saying they should be disappointed, but I reckon a certain level of disappointment they feel and that is all Conor's fault. After all, he was the one who said he would finish Nate in xx round in the first match, then would finish Nate in the xx round in the rematch and the bigger the opponents were the slower they would become, just to realize he isn't a freak of nature and he also loses power and speed at higher weights.

I know Conor fans should be happy for the win, disappointed, too low and proud, too much. Anthony Johnson fans must be proud, though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

​


Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I have no idea how to measure that. Nate was bleeding profusely, what was making it really hard to see as many times he was wiping his face and eyes. True thing Conor was unable to see Nate in many moments of the fight, because he turned his back and walked away to avoid engagement. That is the opposite of grit, if you ask me.


I judge it from personal experience, its much, much harder to fight through... 

You point out him turning and walking, and sure, he was trying to buy some time, but not all the time he was on the cage, getting lit up by Nate's combinations, gutting it out, throwing back... not going for "panic takedowns" 

You don't think McGregor was tough? That he showed grit? In a war like that? Not sure what i can say to that...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

@Sportsman 2.0 but aren't you a Demian Maia fan?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> ​
> I judge it from personal experience, its much much harder to fight through...
> 
> You point out him turning and walking, and sure, he was trying to buy some time, but not all the time he was on the cage, getting lit up by Nate's combinations, gutting it out, throwing back... not going for "panic takedowns"
> ...


Both were tough. Both showed the grit expected from professional high level MMA fighters. I don't see the necessity to highlight Conor's grit this time just because he went 5 rounds without tapping to an untrained opponent last time.

Edit: Of course he wouldn't go for panic TD this time. Look what happened last time he did.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> @Sportsman 2.0 but aren't you a Demian Maia fan?


Relevance?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Relevance?


Rolling around the floor on your own butt scooting < Turning your back on an opponent.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Both were tough. Both showed the grit expected from professional high level MMA fighters. I don't see the necessity to highlight Conor's grit this time just because he went 5 rounds without tapping to an untrained opponent last time.


I give him credit for improving his toughness, that is a hard thing to do.... do i think Conor is especially tough compared to most fighters? Not really, but he fought above himself, dealt with his demons, how many times do you see a fighter get much tougher throughout a career? I can think of a few, but not many... Lawler? Thales Leites? Josh Burkman? Its a small list. 

Its not just surviving, but fighting hard enough to snatch that 4th round, while clearly the much more gassed fighter he punched back enough to take the fight, a lot of fighters just accept defeat from that position.

Also, Gustafsson, tough as nails... quite often does that turn away and jog move that Conor did 2-3 times tonight.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Great fight! Like someone mentioned above if Nate would just at least try and not get hit, like even once, he would be WAY more beast. Also with his ground game his lack of wrestling is appalling. I knew after the 3rd round the sweat and all that blood he probably wouldn't get a sub either. The pitter patter only gets you so far... I have a new found repect for Conor after tonight tho for the heart on display. That 3 round he was getting binged on and I didn't see him bouncing back like that cardio wise. I feel a Nate Diaz that tries to move his head beats Conor 10/10 though. He was never that good at 170 either. Maybe if they rematch at 155 he'll gain some speed back and stick and move. It's not like that chin is going anywhere.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> No, I was not implying that. I said "I wondered if they were proud".





Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I wonder if Conor fans are proud of this majority win. Damn, worse thing than butt scoop is turning your back to your opponent and walking away and Conor did that several times in this fight.


A bit of a dig. At 170, he did what he had to do. Fought a very large LW who is very close to a natural WW. Came back from adversity and beat him. And nothing wrong with moving out of danger, even if you have to turn you back for a moment.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow, Nate's face! Watching an interview. Looks like he's in pain. Worse than Rocky.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> A bit of a dig. At 170, he did what he had to do. Fought a very large LW who is very close to a natural WW. Came back from adversity and beat him. And nothing wrong with moving out of danger, even if you have to turn you back for a moment.


I see now people being content Conor went the distance and got a majority decision. That is a big difference from the goals established before the first fight, and even before that second fight. Well, it is what it is. Conor, the best paid man in MMA, GOAT status just won a majority decision against Nate, who also isn't a natural WW himself.
I am not impressed, but yeah, he was better than the last time, no doubt.

You all have to realize, those things get a bigger impact because Conor big mouth, that's all.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Rolling around the floor on your own butt scooting < Turning your back on an opponent.


I have made clear I don't like butt scoot in my post, so of course I don't like when Demian or Thales Leites would do either.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Wow, Nate's face! Watching an interview. Looks like he's in pain. Worse than Rocky.


People say the Diaz brothers bleed/cut easy. Well, it's because they have 0 head movement and have a ton of scar tissue under there. It's sad really. It's the difference between them winning easy fights. When your face looks like that it's hard to say you won any rounds. Remember although Conor won this fight all that blood has to affect the judges. To them it's nothing new.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I see journalists saying Conor's base salary for UFC 202 is $3 million.

Nate Diaz' base salary for UFC 202 is $2 million.

Without counting pay per view buys.

Nice.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I see now people being content Conor went the distance and got a majority decision. That is a big difference from the goals established before the first fight, and even before that second fight.


not sure where you're getting this. i've always thought this was a terrible weight for him and that Nate is a terrible matchup. I thought he would adjust and get the win. to me that's impressive. 



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I am not impressed....


Understand. Just saying, it was a huge risk for him to do this and I hope he never does it again. I give him credit, he pulled it off, but now he needs to go back to his weight class. Sounds like he's on the same page.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Trix said:


> I see journalists saying Conor's base salary for UFC 202 is $3 million.
> 
> Nate Diaz' base salary for UFC 202 is $2 million.
> 
> ...


So, it's 1 million per round combined.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> not sure where you're getting this. i've always thought this was a terrible weight for him and that Nate is a terrible matchup. I thought he would adjust and get the win. to me that's impressive.


I've said already. People did buy all the hype around McGregor, much of it self sponsored. Good for you you have a wider scope to check the risks of him coming up, but that wasn't what McGregor was selling at all.
Now that he realized going up in weight isn't a walk in the park, yeah, you can call a good victory making 1-1 with Nate.
Again, like someone said, Nate is lanky, but he isn't a WW at all or cut to it. Look at his physique compared to Donald Cerrone, for example. Cerrone is fit, he is thick, he is explosive at WW. Nate isn't. He was slow as well. So, it's not like Conor was facing a natural WW.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

In terms of improvement this fight probably helped motivate Conor to actually work on a game plan.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Trix said:


> I see journalists saying Conor's base salary for UFC 202 is $3 million.
> 
> Nate Diaz' base salary for UFC 202 is $2 million.
> 
> ...


Yeah great payouts. Both guys deserve it. You get what you are paid for, you hype up the fights you bring views and sales and you get paid for them.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://nesn.com/2016/08/even-a-brok...nor-mcgregor-at-ufc-202-from-getting-revenge/



> Conor McGregor was determined to get back in the win column at UFC 202. Really determined. That should come as no surprise after he shockingly lost to Nate Diaz at UFC 196 via submission, but the lengths McGregor went to Saturday at T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas were pretty incredible. “The Notorious” was limping as he walked away from the octagon following his majority-decision win over Diaz, and it turns out it was due to a broken foot.
> 
> Read more at: http://nesn.com/2016/08/even-a-brok...nor-mcgregor-at-ufc-202-from-getting-revenge/


Seems that Conor might have broken his foot during the fight, even telling his Corner that he thinks he broke it in between rounds.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yea with the cover charge I had to pay at the sports bar I was at I'd hope that they made bank.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I've said already. People did buy all the hype around McGregor, much of it self sponsored. Good for you you have a wider scope to check the risks of him coming up, but that wasn't what McGregor was selling at all.
> Now that he realized going up in weight isn't a walk in the park, yeah, you can call a good victory making 1-1 with Nate.
> Again, like someone said, Nate is lanky, but he isn't a WW at all or cut to it. Look at his physique compared to Donald Cerrone, for example. Cerrone is fit, he is thick, he is explosive at WW. Nate isn't. He was slow as well. So, it's not like Conor was facing a natural WW.


A KO would have been great, but McGregor has fallen short on predictions before. I think most of his fans understand the difficulty of the task he took on. His best performances are at 45 and 55 and I'd like to see him and Nate finish this at 55. 

I don't think Nate is a WW, but he's huge for 155 and I'd be curious how easy that cut is for him.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> http://nesn.com/2016/08/even-a-brok...nor-mcgregor-at-ufc-202-from-getting-revenge/
> 
> 
> 
> Seems that Conor might have broken his foot during the fight, even telling his Corner that he thinks he broke it in between rounds.


Wow? Any word on when that happened?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So he'll be out for a while.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> So he'll be out for a while.


Nah. Broken foot? It was "just a bruise". :wink03:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm hearing that Conor stopped kicking at some point in the fight, after the injury. If true, that definitely magnifies this effort.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Calminian said:


> Wow? Any word on when that happened?


My guess is early. He was throwing constant kicks at Nate's leg, then all of a sudden stopped sometime in the second round except for a random kick here or there. I'm guessing that's when it broke, in the second. Nothing official, but I noticed his kicks weren't coming nearly as much during that round.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

M.C said:


> My guess is early. He was throwing constant kicks at Nate's leg, then all of a sudden stopped sometime in the second round except for a random kick here or there. I'm guessing that's when it broke, in the second. Nothing official, but I noticed his kicks weren't coming nearly as much during that round.


I'm thinking even Sportsman can appreciate this.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well he actually had a strategy for Nate going into this fight. The fight time he though he'd just go in there and knock out Nate like he would have knocked out Rafael. However, he found out that Nate doesn't go down like that so he'd have to come up with another strategy.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

As a massive Conor fan, I was pretty fu ckin nervous for this. Flip flopping all week about who I thought would win, and finally settled on Conor getting the nod, probably by 2nd rd KO , but really had no idea when. A decision in this fashion? Not at all what I saw happening. 

As far as being happy with the decision as a Conor fan, Sportsman? I'm on the fence. I would have absolutely loved if he decided to go in for the kill on one of those knockdowns (despite being in sub danger, obviously) and had it work out. After the 2nd or 3rd one I figured he would, too. Was somewhat shocked at his tentativeness or perhaps this was his gameplan all along. No chasing the finish, especially if it means hitting the ground at all with Nate. Probably smart in hindsight, but who knows.

The fact he won a close fight that a lot of Diaz nut huggers (seemingly not as many on this site, but there are many on twitter losing their shit) think Diaz won is incredibly frustrating. There's not closure to this chapter, in that way despite me feeling pretty confident that Conor did win the fight (1,2,4 like most feel and no I don't think rd 3 was a 10-8 for Diaz like the one judge did, especially if not giving Conor a 10-8 for the first). 

I understand Conor looked in danger by the cage getting battered and I was nervous, but I don't think that should be weighed heavier than what Conor did in rd 1. 

In any case, I loved the fight. I was shocked that Conor again gassed in rd 2 despite being 'more efficient with his energy' and yet still won round 4 after the tough end of 2nd and most of 3rd. That was impressive.

If he really did break his foot that early in the fight, this makes this victory even better, as that was a huge part of his gameplan that had to be abandoned. I imagine Nate would have buckled several more times if he was able to keep kicking it without a broken foot.

We'll see how this all shakes down. I'm happy he won, I'm not happy it wasn't nearly as decisive as Nate's win. 

I think this is how most feel , and we then take solace in the fact that he'll never fight at 170 again. Nor should he. What a shit show cardio wise.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well, I scored it for Diaz, and so did the computers as far as I've seen. But like I told my wife, if it goes to the judges, best believe Conor wins. Good fight by both guys, Nate look unusually tired, Conor looked much better than last time. Still think it was a bogus decision.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Which rounds did you score for Diaz? 

http://mmadecisions.com/decision/7244/Conor-McGregor-vs-Nate-Diaz - good reference typically. So far 1/19 media members scored it for diaz. 4 ties, and 14 for Conor. 

On initial viewing I thought rd 2 could be contested, but Diaz got dropped so it's hard to really say he switched a 10/9 with a drop all the way back, as such 10/9 Diaz is absurd after the first 3.5min of the round. Other than that? Rd4? 74% of folks gave it to Conor. It's funny that no round was really debatable based on numbers. Round 2 with 25% going to Diaz was it really and if watched again, it's pretty clear Conor won the round , despite fading near the end. 

If you don't give Conor a 10-8 rd 1, you can't give Diaz a 10-8 rd 3. That's my feeling, so I feel the draw judgment to be incorrect as well. Dropped him twice vs battering him in the corner. If the fight was just those two rounds I'd say it was a draw, not a Diaz victory. 

All that being said, a Diaz win was worth $500 or so betting wise tonight, so I was trying to see a way I'd cash that with the judges if Conor couldn't pull through, but it was clearly 3-1 going into the 5th so it felt like the most obvious of conclusions. Pretty shocked at how many other fighters seem to think Diaz won. Lots of Conor hate, it seems.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> so did the computers as far as I've seen.


What does this mean? Punch stats? Don't be using punch stats...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Joabbuac said:


> What does this mean? Punch stats? Don't be using punch stats...


Obviously that's not very important, still it does say something. I judged the fight based on what I saw, and I scored it for Diaz, I'll watch it again later and see how I feel about it.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good, solid performance from Conor. His body doesn't perform well at 170 though, he's not big enough, it puts too much strain on his muscles. His performance in the 1st round was superb though, and the judge that scored a round 10-8 to Nate should surely have scored the first a 10-8 for Conor. He won 3 rounds comfortably for me, and although he faded at the end, he was still landing good shots on Nate. Close fight, and a good war, but Conor the better man on the night. I'd like to see a 3rd fight at 155, but Conor has go down and spark Jose again at 145 first.


----------



## legcramp (Aug 7, 2016)

lol @ Conor fans. Conor won that fight 3-2 easily in my book. But those excuses after victory though LOL. Good "gameplan" but many have used the same strategy in the past already and did it without looking trashed after the decision was announced. Conor would get wrestled-F'd to death if he fought half the wrestlers Diaz has if he wasn't so protected. 

So exposed and his career has already been tainted after panic-wrestling and tapping out on his last fight from a vacationer. He should've just stuck to fighting midgets.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Watched it again closely with feelings alot lower and still score it for Diaz, pretty damn big too. IMO this was a robbery.

RD1 - Conor 10-9 because of the knockdown & legkicks
RD2 - very close but Diaz edged it, could accept it as a draw but I personally scored it close for Diaz.
RD3 - Diaz 10-8, he owns Conor in this round, landing a ton of strikes, pressing Conor the whole round, and Conor is running away a few times.
RD4 - a draw if I ever saw one.
RD5 - 10-9 Diaz, landing more, pressing the action, Conor running, ending the round with a takedown and raining down punches from the top. Conor does land alot of good shots too so not a 10-8 round. 

Even if we score both round 2 and 4 as draws, Diaz still takes it 2-1.

It's very unfair due to Rogans extreme bias towards Conor, says nothing when Diaz lands and hypes even when Conor misses. Also the replays between rounds shows 80% what Conor does. It was pretty obvious who everyone wanted to win.

I know this forum has alot of Conor fans and I will catch alot of trash for this but honestly this is how I scored the fight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Watched it again closely with feelings alot lower and still score it for Diaz, pretty damn big too. IMO this was a robbery.
> 
> RD1 - Conor 10-9 because of the knockdown & legkicks
> RD2 - very close but Diaz edged it, could accept it as a draw but I personally scored it close for Diaz.
> ...


I scored it for Diaz but I was close, only watched it once though might watch it again later.

Conor had definitely improved a little since the last fight, but when all is said and done Nate was still just a fringe top 10 LW before the fight. I've saw nothing from Conor that makes me think he can win gold at LW.

Aldo time next. Can't wait to see that one, or if he can make weight for it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Brazilian tears are delicious.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

mmaswe82 said:


> Watched it again closely with feelings alot lower and still score it for Diaz, pretty damn big too. IMO this was a robbery.
> 
> RD1 - Conor 10-9 because of the knockdown & legkicks
> RD2 - very close but Diaz edged it, could accept it as a draw but I personally scored it close for Diaz.
> ...


Your scoring is nonsense, sorry bro. Rose tinted Diaz goggles.

R1 was a clinic of picking Nate apart, over double the significant strikes landed and knocked him down. Inarguable. 

R2. Knocked Nate down and again landed more significant strikes. Just because Nate upped the pace and hit a flurry of punches against the cage, none of which were very hard and mostly slaps doesn't negate the fact he was sat down on his ass with a punch. A flurry of mostly blocked punches with the crowd cheering doesn't win you the round not to mention Conor landed more significant strikes in the round on top of that. In boxing knocking someone down in the round gets you a 10-8 never mind a 10-9. 
So explain how you score a round where a guy gets knocked down and lands less significant strikes and doesn't hurt his opponent for him? 

R3 Nate knocked down again, but landed a bunch more strikes and clearly won the round

R4 Conor again lands double the significant strikes of Nate. But I suppose some fans give guys points for smiling and shaking their head when they get punched in the face. As if one guy lands double the strikes of the other guys, usually you know that means he wins the round....

R5. Nates round, landed more and got the takedown. 

Fairly simple 3 rounds to 2 unless you want to forget the knockdowns which I suppose dont really matter if your a Diaz brother lol


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Was it round 2 that he got dropped twice? He seemed legitimately hurt at one point and slumped to the floor and maybe could have been finished if Conor wanted to follow him down, went down a second time from shots that seems to hut his guard, since his feet were not under him...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> I scored it for Diaz but I was close, only watched it once though might watch it again later.
> 
> Conor had definitely improved a little since the last fight, but when all is said and done Nate was still just a fringe top 10 LW before the fight. I've saw nothing from Conor that makes me think he can win gold at LW.
> 
> Aldo time next. Can't wait to see that one, or if he can make weight for it.


What were you smoking last night Spite? Nate is the 4th ranked LW in the world and totally school MJ who was on a absolute tear and smoking people. Fringe LW...............................and he had 20-25 pounds on Conor and a chin of legend. LW division is gonna be a piece of cake. If not for the broken foot id say he would have been fighting Alvarez in MSG


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Split seems ok, I had 1,2 McGregor, 3,5 Diaz and wasn't sure about 4. A split doesn't erase a tap out in the 2nd though.

The KDs were a bit deceiving. Of course they have to be scored, but they were more Diaz throwing of balance and didn't really hurt him. In the replay you could see Diaz' eyes were clear and sharp already while falling, so it's understandable that McGregor didn't follow him to chase the finish. He would have ended up with a fresh Diaz in a grappling exchange. It was smart to let Diaz get up again to fight standing where McGregor had a lot of success at the time.

4th round was a bit weird. Diaz didn't look fresh at all, almost as if he had slightly punched himself out in the 3rd. His body was hunched over and he couldn't continue to put on the pressure. I expected McGregor to start strong after the break, but Diaz to take over again after a minute. That didn't happen.



M.C said:


> It's all that extra weight. Conor was again gassing in the second round, long before Nate was landing anything. Conor dropped him FOUR times before he started gassing. The extra weight pulls his gas tank too hard. *Conor normally goes 5 STRONG rounds at 145*.


From which other 5 round fights of McGregor did you get that information¿


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Was it round 2 that he got dropped twice? He seemed legitimately hurt at one point and slumped to the floor and maybe could have been finished if Conor wanted to follow him down, went down a second time from shots that seems to hut his guard, since his feet were not under him...


Yeah but knockdowns don't matter dude. And besides Nate was injured, had a bad camp, didnt have his brother with him, has society against him. All those things give Nate at least 2 rounds


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Split seems ok, I had 1,2 McGregor, 3,5 Diaz and wasn't sure about 4. A split doesn't erase a tap out in the 2nd though.


Sounds like your 'singling' out Conor for hate


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Watching it, I think Diaz just barely won it, was close but thought he did enough to get the nod.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> Split seems ok, I had 1,2 McGregor, 3,5 Diaz and wasn't sure about 4. A split doesn't erase a tap out in the 2nd though.


It doesn't erase it, it does show us how quickly McGregor can evolve and adapt as a fight, and that he is (just about) the better fighter between the two right now, taking into account these improvements. 

Diaz can evolve too, he has over the past years turned from a walk forward pressure fighter (a sort of poor mans Nick Diaz) to a pretty effective out fighter, its what makes a 3rd fight down the line so interesting to me.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Sounds like your 'singling' out Conor for hate


No hate there.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> What were you smoking last night Spite? Nate is the 4th ranked LW in the world and totally school MJ who was on a absolute tear and smoking people. Fringe LW...............................and he had 20-25 pounds on Conor and a chin of legend. LW division is gonna be a piece of cake. If not for the broken foot id say he would have been fighting Alvarez in MSG


UFC LW rankings for Jan this year - http://www.sherdog.com/news/rankings/6/Sherdogs-Official-Mixed-Martial-Arts-Rankings-99489

20-25 pounds? What are you smoking?

The only time theres a 20-25 pound weigh difference in a Conor fight, is when he's fighting at FW.

I don't want to sound to hard on Conor, I was actually very impressed with him last night, seemed to found the heart he lost on the way to Octagon in their first fight. Was smart to, with the leg kicks and refusing to go to ground.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Conor was 167, Nate was at least 185, at least. He's walking around at 200lbs a few weeks before the fight. He is at the very least rehydrating to 185 from 170.5 weigh in, and with the weight in much earlier even though there is no IV its likely he rehydrated most of that weight. He was 183 in the last fight, looked like 190 to me easy last night, definitely bigger. 

And for everyone who thinks Conor is a big FW - Jeremy Stephens cuts from 174, Jose from 165, so those 2lbs of weight make him a big FW compared to Aldo...Does not compute! What is Max Holloway cutting down from I wonder at 5"11 to make 145? Dustin Porier was cutting down from 170 to face Conor (another midget like Holloway). 

The anti Conor crew just can't give credit without a backhander about something, thats the reality. Seems they can't clearly watch a fight either. Anyone scoring that fight for Nate, really is just letting their bias rule logic and forgetting A. the knockdowns, B. the actual fight statistics and C, the state of Nate from taking dozens of big punches throughout the fight. Nate hit Conor with maybe two very good strikes in the whole fight. The rest were him throwing his handbag.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

mmaswe82 said:


> Watched it again closely with feelings alot lower and still score it for Diaz, pretty damn big too. IMO this was a robbery.
> 
> RD1 - Conor 10-9 because of the knockdown & legkicks
> RD2 - very close but Diaz edged it, could accept it as a draw but I personally scored it close for Diaz.
> ...


This.

Diaz takes it 2-1 with a 10-8 round. 

The problem is Diaz should have put him away in round 4 and he didn't so he left it up to the judges to ruin it. Conor at the end of round 3 was checked out. He was done.

These fights against Diaz have exposed Mcgregor and showed how sub par he is in many ways. After a few more loses he will settle in as a hype man with some good skills on the feet. That's about it.

I want to see him fight Ferguson. That will be a telling fight.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Conor was 167, *Nate was at least 185, at least. He's walking around at 200lbs a few weeks before the fight*. He is at the very least rehydrating to 185 from 170.5 weigh in, and with the weight in much earlier even though there is no IV its likely he rehydrated most of that weight. He was 183 in the last fight, looked like 190 to me easy last night, definitely bigger.
> 
> And for everyone who thinks Conor is a big FW - Jeremy Stephens cuts from 174, Jose from 165, so those 2lbs of weight make him a big FW compared to Aldo...Does not compute! What is Max Holloway cutting down from I wonder at 5"11 to make 145? Dustin Porier was cutting down from 170 to face Conor (another midget like Holloway).
> 
> The anti Conor crew just can't give credit without a backhander about something, thats the reality. Seems they can't clearly watch a fight either. Anyone scoring that fight for Nate, really is just letting their bias rule logic and forgetting A. the knockdowns, B. the actual fight statistics and C, the state of Nate from taking dozens of big punches throughout the fight. Nate hit Conor with maybe two very good strikes in the whole fight. The rest were him throwing his handbag.


 What credible source said that? Didn't his trainer say his high was like 179 and the day before the weigh-in he was around 172 or 173? Conor and Nate walk around similar weights. They belong in the same weight class. That shouldn't take anything away from Conor though, he was fighting a guy that had some reach on him and is known for absorbing big shots. It was stylistically favorable to Diaz when you account for those factors. The fake weight excuses are crap.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

GlassJaw said:


> What credible source said that? Didn't his trainer say his high was like 179 and the day before the weigh-in he was around 172 or 173? Conor and Nate walk around similar weights. They belong in the same weight class. That shouldn't take anything away from Conor though, he was fighting a guy that had some reach on him and is known for absorbing big shots. It was stylistically favorable to Diaz when you account for those factors. The fake weight excuses are crap.


Exactly. Nate walking at 200 was a troll statement to bait Conor. Nate is clearly a 155er fighter as much out of the water at WW as Conor.

Lets be realistic here. Fight was a war, but technically it was a war like Diego Sanchez wars. No refined technique in use, just both fighters looking to survive. 

Nate Diaz was exactly the same fighter of the first bout. No changes at all. Conor, remarkable improvement in his pacing and exploring leg kicks. Just enough to get to the end of the fight and win a non unanimous decision. Still, far away from the performance HE advertised. And that is the reason he takes criticism. Technically, pretty obvious performance to me.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Conor was 167, Nate was at least 185, at least. He's walking around at 200lbs a few weeks before the fight. He is at the very least rehydrating to 185 from 170.5 weigh in, and with the weight in much earlier even though there is no IV its likely he rehydrated most of that weight. He was 183 in the last fight, looked like 190 to me easy last night, definitely bigger.


Nope. Diaz was never even close to 200lbs, he started to get his weight down (not rehydratable water cut) at 185 weeks ago, he already was around 177-179 weeks ago and was at 172-173 several days even before weigh in day. So no, he wasn't the big monster you try to make out of him. In contrast, McGregor regularly said himself he's only fighting midgets.

3:20


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> The anti Conor crew just can't give credit without a backhander about something, thats the reality. Seems they can't clearly watch a fight either. Anyone scoring that fight for Nate, really is just letting their bias rule logic and forgetting A. the knockdowns, B. the actual fight statistics and C, the state of Nate from taking dozens of big punches throughout the fight. Nate hit Conor with maybe two very good strikes in the whole fight. The rest were him throwing his handbag.


Seems the reality is that Conor fans can't accept that their fight won a close decision against a decent guy without further trying to big up Conor as if he's slayed some kind of monster. He was 15, no 20, 25, it was 30... 50 pounds over! He was 6.2, no 6.5, I saw the fight and Nate was at least 6.8!

Bottom line is that he put in a gutsy performance and got the nod at the end. But it wasn't an impressive performance by Conor by any stretch of the imagination, not that it really matters but Conor bigs himself as the King, so he has to expect criticism when he labours to a controversial decision over Nate Diaz. This was the guy who said he was going to beat Lawler, remember?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well, I have never discussed if Conor win was legit or not, nor claimed Nate should have won.
I am coming from the stand point Conor legitimally won a majority decision.
I am just putting things back to reality. His performance wasn't of a MMA GOAT as depicted by many and himself.
If those fights were tests to move on school where the minimum score to pass was 5,0 in 10,0, Conor would have failed the first test badly, and in this one he passed with 5,1. Now that would be impressive if we were talking about a new comer or someone who struggles to keep afloat, but not for a man who is the best paid athlete in the business for being sold as the new GOAT.


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Anyone scoring that fight for Nate, really is just letting their bias rule logic and forgetting A. the knockdowns, B. the actual fight statistics and C, the state of Nate from taking dozens of big punches throughout the fight. Nate hit Conor with maybe two very good strikes in the whole fight. The rest were him throwing his handbag.


Coming from the #1 Conor fanboy, that's pretty rich.

Most pros had it for Diaz, as did most logical people that saw the fight. It's a shame the judges sh1t the bed.

Your boy got lucky to run away with the win (what was he doing running away in the octagon? lol) and the excuses that seem to be coming from his side are indicative of the realization that the hype train has gone off the rails. He got found out. Bottom line.

Sure, he's a good fighter. But no where near where the bandwagon was hoping he was. A good journeyman, perhaps.

Want more proof? Have him fight:
1. Ferguson
2. Khabib
3. Alvarez
4. Cerrone
5. RDA

I don't think he will get a single win out of that line-up.

...Or he can maintain the illusion and keep fighting midgets.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

That was a great fight. I had Conor winning 1,2, and 4. Nate had a good surge at the end of round 2 but he still got dropped and was out-struck in that round. I thought Nate was going to finish him in round 3 to be honest. Looking forward to a third fight at 155lbs. McGregor needs to get medically checked out for his lack of Cardio.

Great fight, Conor clearly won so I give him his props. I'm not going to be hater like a lot of others on here. Hopefully Nate gets him next time:thumbsup:.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Now is a good moment to understand the fairytale that has been sold to the public about McGregor, pretty much like what happened to Ronda.

What McGregor is good at? Hitting people. Well, we expect an opponent being a MMA pro not to be hit that often, but Conor landed everything he could on Nate. Flush. And he didn't put Nate away. And himself and others blame it to the fact Nate is bigger and heavier. But still, people want to support the idea Conor would absolutely destroy any +250 pounds pro wrestler. 

You see? The amount of criticism Conor get is proportional to those kind of statements. Just like happened to Rousey.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

I think the people who are saying round 3 was a 10-8.... are insane, how? It was a close round, both landed good shots, both controlled the other against the cage... Diaz had that flurry against the cage late on, no where near enough for a 10-8.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Watching it, I think Diaz just barely won it, was close but thought he did enough to get the nod.


Your opinion is shared by the sherdog beat down after the bell pod cast. I've not seen the fight yet. The argument was being made for Diaz winning was, unlike boxing knockdowns aren't scoring in themselves but the strong opinion that the 3rd round should have been a 10 8 because it displayed overwhelming dominance. That's what I'm hearing can't wait to see the fight though. what are your thoughts?


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Hats off to Conor McGregor, he's definitely breaking new ground, no one has ever beat Nate Diaz by such a narrow margin before  

Nate Diaz learn to check a fecking leg kick once in your life you stupid twat, same goes for your brother.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Imagine if Jose Aldo moved up to fight Nate Diaz at 170 lbs. lol.

Fact is, moving up two weight classes is a big deal - that's why very few fighters do it. Poirier made one jump up to lightweight, and has looked phenomenal.

I can't think of a single FW fighter that could last more than two rounds with Diaz at welterweight. 

I think lightweight will be a good division for McGregor.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

GlassJaw said:


> What credible source said that? Didn't his trainer say his high was like 179 and the day before the weigh-in he was around 172 or 173? Conor and Nate walk around similar weights. They belong in the same weight class. That shouldn't take anything away from Conor though, he was fighting a guy that had some reach on him and is known for absorbing big shots. It was stylistically favorable to Diaz when you account for those factors. The fake weight excuses are crap.


No they dont walk around at similar weights. Conor walks around at 167-168. Nate said himself he was 200lbs in the phone interview. Just take a look at his pictures now compared to when he fought MJ, he is much bigger when he knows he does not have to cut to LW.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Imagine if Jose Aldo moved up to fight Nate Diaz at 170 lbs. lol.
> 
> Fact is, moving up two weight classes is a big deal - that's why very few fighters do it. Poirier made one jump up to lightweight, and has looked phenomenal.
> 
> ...


I don't know. Off the top of my head I think Aldo, Edgar, and Holloway would last more than two rounds with Diaz. Diaz is only a finisher when it comes to him. I actually think those three guys might beat him too just based on their styles.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

I enjoyed both these fights. Both of them at 170 was stupid in hindsight though. Conor barely winning this one and losing the other to Nate shows you he has no business at 170. Hell, neither one of them do. Win or lose they were both gonna drop weight. Neither one of them are beating a top 5 or even top 10 WW. Can't wait to see Conor defend FW and then maybe fight Nate again at LW. I still think he'd need to stomp another top 5 LW after Nate to get a shot tho IMO. He might as well stay at FW and fight Frankie if he beats Aldo again.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

sucrets said:


> Coming from the #1 Conor fanboy, that's pretty rich.
> 
> Most pros had it for Diaz, as did most logical people that saw the fight. It's a shame the judges sh1t the bed.
> 
> ...


He just put your boy on his ass how many times? Beat the shit out of him, 25 pounds lighter, and your still going on about fighting midgets, when both holloway and poirier are taller then him. Sad sucrets, very sad. 
Look, I'll have a word to your folks and ask them to increase your pocket money, it might cheer you up a little!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I don't know. Off the top of my head I think Aldo, Edgar, and Holloway would last more than two rounds with Diaz. Diaz is only a finisher when it comes to him. I actually think those three guys might beat him too just based on their styles.


Aldo and Edgar would be absolutely dwarfed by Diaz at WW and would be completely overwhelmed. Holloway has the size to fare well, but not quite sure he's a truly elite fighter yet.

I don't think you understand how big of a deal Jose Aldo moving up to welterweight is. It would be comical watching him try to deal with Diaz with such a weight discrepancy.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

McGregor a journeyman now? :laugh:


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> No they dont walk around at similar weights. Conor walks around at 167-168. Nate said himself he was 200lbs in the phone interview. Just take a look at his pictures now compared to when he fought MJ, he is much bigger when he knows he does not have to cut to LW.


I don't trust pictures to estimate weight. Honestly, when they asked Nate if he weighed around 200 pounds his answer was "Ummmm...yeah". It wasn't exactly convincing. Nate is obviously bigger than Conor, but I think it's around the 10 pound range.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

GlassJaw said:


> I don't trust pictures to estimate weight. Honestly, when they asked Nate if he weighed around 200 pounds his answer was "Ummmm...yeah". It wasn't exactly convincing. Nate is obviously bigger than Conor, but I think it's around the 10 pound range.


Just take a look at this pics of Nate when he's in shape to fight at LW, and then the recent pics. His body has filled out, his arms and shoulders are a good bit bigger, and he's 3-4 inches taller. Theres 20 pounds difference in that minimum. I posted a picture of Nate standing beside chuck liddell a few weeks back, very little difference between the two in size. Conor standing beside chuck would be a different story.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

They are pretty even in size with Nate being a bit taller and Conor being thicker. They are both perfect natural LW fighters. Fighting at WW was just a stupid promotion thing for Conor.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Aldo and Edgar would be absolutely dwarfed by Diaz at WW and would be completely overwhelmed. Holloway has the size to fare well, but not quite sure he's a truly elite fighter yet.
> 
> I don't think you understand how big of a deal Jose Aldo moving up to welterweight is. It would be comical watching him try to deal with Diaz with such a weight discrepancy.


 I think stylistically Aldo is a tough match up for Diaz. He has a similar striking style to RDA and would chew up Diaz's legs the whole fight. Edgar is a former LW champ and proves time and time again that he can take on bigger guys. It would be a tough fight for him, but he may be able to wrestle him for the win. Don't forget that Diaz is a LW fighter. I don't know why everyone is treating him like a WW all of the sudden.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

GlassJaw said:


> I think stylistically Aldo is a tough match up for Diaz. He has a similar striking style to RDA and would chew up Diaz's legs the whole fight. Edgar is a former LW champ and proves time and time again that he can take on bigger guys. It would be a tough fight for him, but he may be able to wrestle him for the win. Don't forget that Diaz is a LW fighter. I don't know why everyone is treating him like a WW all of the sudden.


You honestly think Jose Aldo has a chance at beating Nate Diaz at welterweight? You for real, son?


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I have no idea how to measure that. Nate was bleeding profusely, what was making it really hard to see as many times he was wiping his face and eyes. True thing Conor was unable to see Nate in many moments of the fight, because he turned his back and walked away to avoid engagement. That is the opposite of grit, if you ask me.


Nate was bleeding profusely because Conor punched him in the face. It wasn't a freak accident, it is a credit to Conor that he busted up Diaz and made it harder for him to see. 

Conor turned his back to reset his position. We have seen guys like Stephen Thomspon do this a lot, too. Personally I think butt scooting is worse because by by scooting you are actually refusing to engage on the feet at all and are delaying the fight. Resetting position has a purpose while butt scooting is just a delay because you don't get to stay on the ground. Conor turned his back for maybe a second at a time to get back to the center of the octagon and then engaged. It wasn't like he pulled a Kalib:


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> You honestly think Jose Aldo has a chance at beating Nate Diaz at welterweight? You for real, son?


It would be a big size difference, but any fighter that can hammer legs kicks and has gone through as many 5 rounders as Aldo has a shot against Nate. Nate is by no means one of the top fighters on the planet. He is just really good. That first McGregor fight has really messed with people's perceptions of him.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

mmaswe82 said:


> Watched it again closely with feelings alot lower and still score it for Diaz, pretty damn big too. IMO this was a robbery.
> 
> RD1 - Conor 10-9 because of the knockdown & legkicks
> RD2 - very close but Diaz edged it, could accept it as a draw but I personally scored it close for Diaz.
> ...


If round 3 is 10-8 Diaz then I think you have to give Conor 10-8 in round one. Also I am not sure how you can give Diaz round 2. Diaz landed less significant strikes and was knocked down. Conor gassed but you can't give it to Diaz just because Conor got tired.



sucrets said:


> ...Or he can maintain the illusion and keep fighting midgets.


Why does everyone keep saying this? Conor is 5"8, not exactly a tall guy himself. Aldo is 5"6 to 5"7ish. Nate is a lot taller compared to Conor than Conor is compared to Aldo.

Conor is a short guy going back to the short guy divisions.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Just watching the fight again, Nate gets knocked down twice in Round two, loads of kicks and loads of other punches. Nate has a flurry against the cage half of which is blocked and yet people are giving Nate round 2. Congratulations everyone :laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm pretty confident John will give Conor far greater respect than some of the salty eyed people crying all over this thread.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> *Nate was bleeding profusely because Conor punched him in the face*. It wasn't a freak accident, it is a credit to Conor that he busted up Diaz and made it harder for him to see.
> 
> Conor turned his back to reset his position. We have seen guys like Stephen Thomspon do this a lot, too. Personally I think butt scooting is worse because by by scooting you are actually refusing to engage on the feet at all and are delaying the fight. Resetting position has a purpose while butt scooting is just a delay because you don't get to stay on the ground. Conor turned his back for maybe a second at a time to get back to the center of the octagon and then engaged. It wasn't like he pulled a Kalib:


That is not the point, so I have no idea why you are bringing this. It is obvious Conor landed everything he could on Nate and I also posted exactly about this, when I stated Nate went nowhere, but some people would still believe Conor would be able to destroy monsters. 

The comparison was between being hurt and being tired. That's all. If you wanna bring Nate was bleeding because Conor hit him multiple times, we may also say Conor was gassing because he was unable to keep the pace of Nate Diaz or put him away. Again, not the point we were discussing.

Boot scooting gives your opponent the possibility if blasting your legs with kicks or jump into your guard if confident enough. Running away is just... running away and Nate mocked that Conor attitude multiple times during the fight.

Calm down, people. I am not trashing Conor, I am just pointing the obvious, he is a normal fighter who has been over hyped. He just survived a match with an inconsistent LW at WW, a man who finished him last time and not even a UD it was. Nothing impressive at all, sorry, not impressive.

And the man made 3 million to fight, what would suggest he would at leat be the best fighter in the card,mat least up to WW. Now imagine what Colbi Covington would do to McGregor over that mat... Or even Donald Cerrone. Nate Diaz did not take Conor down in any moment but in the very end, where he could make use of his superior JJ, now Donald Cerrone just took Rick Freaking Story down. A strong wrestler.

We are here discussing the "great success" Conor had in this rematch that took place standing. Now imagine when Conor face powerful grappleres/wrestlers...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Ape City said:


> If round 3 is 10-8 Diaz then I think you have to give Conor 10-8 in round one. Also I am not sure how you can give Diaz round 2. Diaz landed less significant strikes and was knocked down. Conor gassed but you can't give it to Diaz just because Conor got tired.


I actually didn't think round 1 was that dominant for Conor, he knocked him down and landed legkicks, Nate also landed alot of shots, it was similar to round 5 but reversed in points. I saw round 3 as extremely dominant for Nate, Conor did almost nothing and Nate was beating him up something fierce. Round 2 I agree was very close, I'll agree to a draw, Nate landed more but Conor landed harder and knocked him down. At some point Nate had Conor really rocked as well.

I think Rogans bias and the action-replays really got in to peoples head, as it was probably meant to do. We all know the UFC wanted Conor to win.

Sure I am biased as well, as 90% of all posters are, since we all have fighers we cheer for/against but honestly I would not deny Conor the win if I actually thought he won the fight, no matter how much the man annoys me.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> That is not the point, so I have no idea why you are bringing this. It is obvious Conor landed everything he could on Nate and I also posted exactly about this, when I stated Nate went nowhere, but some people would still believe Conor would be able to destroy monsters.
> 
> The comparison was between being hurt and being tired. That's all. If you wanna bring Nate was bleeding because Conor hit him multiple times, we may also say Conor was gassing because he was unable to keep the pace of Nate Diaz or put him away. Again, not the point we were discussing.
> 
> ...


Conor wouldn't do that well against strong grapplers/wrestlers who actively try to take him down at 170. GSP, for example, would maul him. Why? 'Cause it's 170. It's two weight divisions above where he normally fights and he's easily the smallest guy at 170 when he fights there. Take a strong wrestler at 145, in fact probably THE strongest wrestler at 145, and Conor KO's him within 2 rounds, as proven already. I'm also curious as to how you think he's a "normal" fighter when he is undefeated at 145 in the UFC and KO'd the "P4P best fighter" in 13 seconds. I don't know about you, but when you're out there KO'ing P4P fighters effortlessly, you are certainly not a "normal" fighter. You are at the top of the tier list. If being undefeated in your normal weight class, being the champion there, and KO'ing the "best fighter in the world" in 13 seconds makes you a "normal fighter", what would it take for a fighter be considered "great, top tier, amazing, etc" in your opinion?


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Just take a look at this pics of Nate when he's in shape to fight at LW, and then the recent pics. His body has filled out, his arms and shoulders are a good bit bigger, and he's 3-4 inches taller. *Theres 20 pounds difference in that minimum.* I posted a picture of Nate standing beside chuck liddell a few weeks back, very little difference between the two in size. Conor standing beside chuck would be a different story.


No it was not. Again, his boxing coach said two days prior to the weigh ins he was at 172-173lbs, that means he basically didn't cut down water weight on weigh in day and therefore didn't "rehydrate" much. Diaz was maybe 5lbs heavier in the Octagon.



GlassJaw said:


> I think stylistically Aldo is a tough match up for Diaz. He has a similar striking style to RDA and would chew up Diaz's legs the whole fight. Edgar is a former LW champ and proves time and time again that he can take on bigger guys. It would be a tough fight for him, but he may be able to wrestle him for the win. Don't forget that Diaz is a LW fighter. *I don't know why everyone is treating him like a WW all of the sudden.*


So that nuthuggers can claim Diaz was some kind of ubermonster McGregor has just slain.



Ape City said:


> Conor is a short guy going back to the short guy divisions.


That's scary. McGregor looks like an IRA guy in prison on a 2 months hunger strike.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

M.C said:


> Conor wouldn't do that well against strong grapplers/wrestlers who actively try to take him down at 170. GSP, for example, would maul him. Why? 'Cause it's 170. It's two weight divisions above where he normally fights and he's easily the smallest guy at 170 when he fights there. Take a strong wrestler at 145, in fact probably THE strongest wrestler at 145, and Conor KO's him within 2 rounds, as proven already. I'm also curious as to how you think he's a "normal" fighter when he is undefeated at 145 in the UFC and KO'd the "P4P best fighter" in 13 seconds. I don't know about you, but when you're out there KO'ing P4P fighters effortlessly, you are certainly not a "normal" fighter. You are at the top of the tier list. If being undefeated in your normal weight class, being the champion there, and KO'ing the "best fighter in the world" in 13 seconds makes you a "normal fighter", what would it take for a fighter be considered "great, top tier, amazing, etc" in your opinion?


I am saying he is a "normal fighter" meaning he is not the super human he was selling and others were buying, not saying he isn't a great fighter. But his win over an unprepared Mendes doesn't mean he is super amazing. Mendes got no camp. This is elite MMA. Camps matter and when no camp fighters win, the explanation is required from the one who camped and got defeated.

Conor had great success at FW, but now people are blaming his struggle to pass through Diaz to the size/weight difference, but want to ignore the advantage he has at FW. I am not impressed yet with him as an MMA fighter, it doesn't mean I won't take my hat off for him in the near future, but now, he only proved to me he is a great striker who can put away lighter fighters. The only really great result he had in my eyes was his Aldo KO, but fact is anyone can get caught and Aldo was caught fast. A rematch is more than in order, specially when Conor rematched Nate after being outclassed and finished.

It is a good winstreak, but when you have a closer look, Marcus Brimage, Denis Siver, Chad Mendes (short notice), Diego Brandao (short notice), went the distance with Max Holloway, a good win over Poirier and of course a 13 seconds KO over Aldo, something that looks really good, props to him, but doesn't tell the story, after all, all his previous opponents last more than that, some even been cut from UFC already.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> I'm pretty confident John will give Conor far greater respect than some of the salty eyed people crying all over this thread.


That wasn't actually my post. I accidentally copied it to my post from pages back. Not really sure how it happened!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> That wasn't actually my post. I accidentally copied it to my post from pages back. Not really sure how it happened!


I was confused for a moment, but I know that wasn't originally your post. That post have been deleted by a mod before, I think Liza did it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> That is not the point, so I have no idea why you are bringing this. It is obvious Conor landed everything he could on Nate and I also posted exactly about this, when I stated Nate went nowhere, but some people would still believe Conor would be able to destroy monsters.
> 
> The comparison was between being hurt and being tired. That's all. If you wanna bring Nate was bleeding because Conor hit him multiple times, we may also say Conor was gassing because he was unable to keep the pace of Nate Diaz or put him away. Again, not the point we were discussing.
> 
> ...


If someone is unloading on you I don't think moving away is bad idea. I'm not saying it is bad ass but we see it a lot in point fighters. Cruz does it all the time, for another example. I think it makes for a boring fight if that's all we see, but at the same time it's akin to asking guys to just brawl because it's more exciting. We are supposed to respect smart fighting, and jogging for 2 seconds to get back to the center of the octagon isn't against the rules. If i thought he did it in excess I would be right there with you bitching, but I don't think he abused it.



mmaswe82 said:


> I actually didn't think round 1 was that dominant for Conor, he knocked him down and landed legkicks, Nate also landed alot of shots, it was similar to round 5 but reversed in points. I saw round 3 as extremely dominant for Nate, Conor did almost nothing and Nate was beating him up something fierce. Round 2 I agree was very close, I'll agree to a draw, Nate landed more but Conor landed harder and knocked him down. At some point Nate had Conor really rocked as well.
> 
> I think Rogans bias and the action-replays really got in to peoples head, as it was probably meant to do. We all know the UFC wanted Conor to win.
> 
> Sure I am biased as well, as 90% of all posters are, since we all have fighers we cheer for/against but honestly I would not deny Conor the win if I actually thought he won the fight, no matter how much the man annoys me.


Personally I scored round one 10-9 Conor. But I also think round 3 was a 10-9 for Nate. I don't think either of them did enough to get a 10-8. Round 2 I just can't see Nate winning. The knock down gives it to Conor for me. Like you said Nate landed more, but Conor landed harder. The knock down sways round 2 to Conor for me. 




Voiceless said:


> That's scary. McGregor looks like an IRA guy in prison on a 2 months hunger strike.


Ya Conor is huge at 145. I think 155 will suit him better in terms of cutting weight. He is definitely too small for 170, though.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ape City said:


> If someone is unloading on you I don't think moving away is bad idea. I'm not saying it is bad ass but we see it a lot in point fighters. Cruz does it all the time, for another example. I think it makes for a boring fight if that's all we see, but at the same time it's akin to asking guys to just brawl because it's more exciting. We are supposed to respect smart fighting, and jogging for 2 seconds to get back to the center of the octagon isn't against the rules. *If i thought he did it in excess I would be right there with you bitching, but I don't think he abused it.*


Well, he did enough to be mentioned in several articles.



> By Adam Guillen Jr.  @AdamGuillenJr on Aug 21, 2016, 12:02p
> 
> Yes, Nate Diaz and Conor McGregor put on quite a show last night (Sat., Aug. 20, 2016) during UFC 202's main event in Las Vegas, Nevada (full video highlights here). *However, there were moments when "Notorious" simply needed a breather. In fact, the fiery Irishman turned his back on Diaz on multiple occasions and took a little jog around the cage to catch his breath.* It was a big no-no in the eyes of Diaz, who says had it been like in the old PRIDE FC days, McGregor would've -- and should've -- gotten a yellow card and a point reduction for stalling and refusing to engage. Had he lost a point, Diaz told reporters afterward (via via UFC Youtube) that there would've been no way Conor would've won the fight, which he didn't do in the first place.
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2016/8/21/12574382/ufc-video-nate-diaz-says-conor-mcgregor-deserved-yellow-card-point-loss-running-mma


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

The whining is really getting out of hand. McGregor just beat Daiz with one foot. Let's all be impressed and move on.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> The whining is really getting out of hand. McGregor just beat Daiz with one foot. Let's all be impressed and move on.


I am not a fan of either man. I am calling what it was. He won the fight, barely, but won the fight. Impressed? Nah...
Remember when people praised Weidman for breaking Anderson's leg with his shin? So, if Conor hurt his leg kicking Nate, he was victim of Nate Diaz *destrucshin*. :thumb02:


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> I am not a fan of either man. I am calling what it was. He won the fight, barely, but won the fight. Impressed? Nah...
> Remember when people praised Weidman for breaking Anderson's leg with his shin? So, if Conor hurt his leg kicking Nate, he was victim of Nate Diaz *destrucshin*. :thumb02:


A one legged FW just beat one of the best LWs in the world to a pulp. i'm impressed.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I still don't think it's really any kind of accomplishment.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

kantowrestler said:


> I still don't think it's really any kind of accomplishment.


Of course, i'm guessing you would have beat both Conor and Rumble with one leg and one of your hand behind ur back in under 13 seconds, not like these clowns.

On the match itself: what a fight! Conor adopted the best game plan he could have had for this fight, its just another testament to how durable Diaz is. This guy along with Cormier probably have the best chins in the game right now.

I wonder if his chin will hold as well in the trilogy conclusion fight, that's gonna be at a lower weight. I'm guessing it would, Conor's power is still strong at either class, Diaz natural endurance will probably hold there as well.

I hope it happens sometimes in the next 2 years, i don't want either fight to get to old, and knowing Diaz he will go trough at least a few more wars till then.


----------



## Anteries (Oct 22, 2010)

Just watched the fight, completely different from what I expected from hearing all the comments and the media opinion.

Apart from that it being an epic exciting fight.

In my view round 3 was definitely not an 8 10 round but a 910. Nate's punch resistance seems to have declined and I'm not surprised due to the war is he's had and his fighting style. Neither fighter looked as good as I imagined. Nate seemed sloppy, and pretty crap frankly, take a look at him fighting Johnson and it looks like the film is being played at the wrong speed McGregor was sharper and definitely won but seemed very human. I hope there isn't a 3rd fight I think Nate should hang it up for the sake of his health, what is money if you don't have your health.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Ape City said:


> If someone is unloading on you I don't think moving away is bad idea. I'm not saying it is bad ass but we see it a lot in point fighters. Cruz does it all the time, for another example. I think it makes for a boring fight if that's all we see, but at the same time it's akin to asking guys to just brawl because it's more exciting. We are supposed to respect smart fighting, and jogging for 2 seconds to get back to the center of the octagon isn't against the rules. If i thought he did it in excess I would be right there with you bitching, but I don't think he abused it.


Its not against the rules for the other fighter to follow them and throw punches either, people have done so against Gustafsson, but Nate never tried to keep that pressure on, but then again.... i feel he tired more than usual too, certainly after that active 3rd round.



Anteries said:


> I hope there isn't a 3rd fight I think Nate should hang it up for the sake of his health, what is money if you don't have your health.


Considering how much he has made in the two against Conor, it wouldn't be a terrible idea. But we both know fighters, not many hang them up when there is still money to be made.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Calminian said:


> A one legged FW just beat one of the best LWs in the world to a pulp. i'm impressed.


But... It was Conor The Great McGregor, man. He was supposed to have that done in their first fight, as advertised many, many times by himself. That is the point I am making. The expectations on you are as big as your big mouth, and Conor is collecting what he planted. I have no doubt he is technically miles ahead of Nate Diaz, but his talking about "weight doesn't matter", "they all become slow and panic wrestlers" crashed on his head, because he also had his power ineffective at WW, got tired and became a panic wrestler himself.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

My thoughts, it was a great fight to watch, highly entertaining. However you wouldn't have thought there was one of the P4P best involved in that fight. I think Mcgregor edged it, or a draw was fair. But that result in my opinion doesn't really do much for either of them. For Mcgregor he hasn't really avenged getting embarrassed, and for Diaz it just takes a little bit of the shine off of his win. 

I would say Diaz came the closest to finishing the fight in the third, and perhaps if he didn't cut so easy he would have gone on to win, however these are all if's. Overall, I hope the series ends there, or if they do a trilogy it is at a much later date.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJYO80DAhk7/


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

The king is back, according to the majority of the judges.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

Personally, I think Nate vs Lawler is a very winnable fight for Diaz, and a very exciting matchup. 

At this point, Nate will be able to secure around 750,000 PPV buys on his own. He's definitely earned a considerable following since both fights with Conor. The 'surprised, surprised' quote is everywhere nowadays - even Conor used it after the fight.

Edit: If people don't think Conor accomplished anything the other night, wake me up when another FW pulls off the same feat and decides to move up two weight classes to face one of the toughest, most durable fighters in the sport - with a significant size disadvantage. 

Prior to UFC 202, not one fighter had managed to stand toe-to-toe with a Diaz brother, in the pocket, and win the fight. That, on its own, is worthy of praise.

One does not simply stand and bang with a Diaz brother and win the fight.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Personally, I think Nate vs Lawler is a very winnable fight for Diaz, and a very exciting matchup.
> 
> At this point, Nate will be able to secure around 750,000 PPV buys on his own. He's definitely earned a considerable following since both fights with Conor. The 'surprised, surprised' quote is everywhere nowadays - even Conor used it after the fight.
> 
> ...


I have to disagree. Conor moved up to fight a LW while being a huge FW himself. Also people have beat down Diaz alot worse in the standup, just look at the Thompson fight...now that was an epic beatdown and very impressive win IMO. Conor used pretty much the same gameplan as Thompson but did it in much less impressive fashion.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Personally, I think Nate vs Lawler is a very winnable fight for Diaz, and a very exciting matchup.
> 
> At this point, Nate will be able to secure around 750,000 PPV buys on his own. He's definitely earned a considerable following since both fights with Conor. The 'surprised, surprised' quote is everywhere nowadays - even Conor used it after the fight.
> 
> ...


You're right... i even took a quick look through his record to check, nobody has ever won a dog fight with Nate Diaz, it just doesn't happen, you either stay away... or wrestle him, you don't stand and trade. 

Melvin Guillard... years ago, is the only one who came close, lighting Diaz up on the feet before getting stupid (as Guillard is likely to do) and getting caught going for a takedown. This was long before Diaz really developed his boxing too.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

mmaswe82 said:


> I have to disagree. Conor moved up to fight a LW while being a huge FW himself. Also people have beat down Diaz alot worse in the standup, just look at the Thompson fight...now that was an epic beatdown and very impressive win IMO. Conor used pretty much the same gameplan as Thompson but did it in much less impressive fashion.


Nate was at least 185 for that fight. At least. Nate is the kinda guy that can fight at LW and WW, Conor is the kind to fight at 145 and 155. If Diaz whoops Lawler in his next fight, I think people will reassess how effective he can be at WW.

The Thompson fight was awful and a typical point fighting strategy fight up until he landed that head kick tko. It was classic Carlos Condit/Nick Diaz, not really standing in the pocket and exchanging. All he did was kick, jab and stay on the outside. Never stood toe-to-toe and banged with Diaz. That's not to discredit the finish though.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Nate was at least 185 for that fight. At least. Nate is the kinda guy that can fight at LW and WW, Conor is the kind to fight at 145 and 155. If Diaz whoops Lawler in his next fight, I think people will reassess how ineffective he can be at WW.
> 
> The Thompson fight was awful and a typical point fighting strategy fight up until he landed that head kick tko. It was classic Carlos Condit/Nick Diaz, not really standing in the pocket and exchanging. All he did was kick, jab and stay on the outside. Never stood toe-to-toe and banged with Diaz.


Totally agree on the Thomson fight. He did land a a great head-kick but he was not putting a beating on Nate with his fists. Josh was mixing up the takedowns with lowkicks keeping Nate guessing and then boom.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

TheNinja said:


> Totally agree on the Thomson fight. He did land a a great head-kick but he was not putting a beating on Nate with his fists. Josh was mixing up the takedowns with lowkicks keeping Nate guessing and then boom.


Just rewatched it. Don't think he stood in the pocket once with Diaz.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Nate was at least 185 for that fight. At least. Nate is the kinda guy that can fight at LW and WW, Conor is the kind to fight at 145 and 155. If Diaz whoops Lawler in his next fight, I think people will reassess how effective he can be at WW.
> 
> The Thompson fight was awful and a typical point fighting strategy fight up until he landed that head kick tko. It was classic Carlos Condit/Nick Diaz, not really standing in the pocket and exchanging. All he did was kick, jab and stay on the outside. Never stood toe-to-toe and banged with Diaz. That's not to discredit the finish though.


Yes but Nate is pretty far from peak at 170, he never had much success there, because he too is not big enough. If he has success at 170 then I might change my mind on the matter. I agree that the Thompson fight was different than how the Conor fight turned out, in that Conor stayed and brawled more with Diaz, however that is not really when he had the big success. Conor did most damage popping in and out of range and hurting nate with kicks and punches from the outside. When the fight came in close IMO Diaz got the better of Conor. I truely believe that Conor molded his strategy from the Dos anjos fight and the Thompson fight, but leaving out the takedowns. The only reason hes stayed longer in the pocket I think was because he was tired.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer (Sep 2, 2013)

mmaswe82 said:


> Yes but Nate is pretty far from peak at 170, he never had much success there, because he too is not big enough. If he has success at 170 then I might change my mind on the matter. I agree that the Thompson fight was different than how the Conor fight turned out, in that Conor stayed and brawled more with Diaz, however that is not really when he had the big success. Conor did most damage popping in and out of range and hurting nate with kicks and punches from the outside. When the fight came in close IMO Diaz got the better of Conor. I truely believe that Conor molded his strategy from the Dos anjos fight and the Thompson fight, but leaving out the takedowns. The only reason hes stayed longer in the pocket I think was because he was tired.


Just because Nate hasn't had elite success at WW doesn't mean he didn't have a big size advantage over McGregor at WW. McGregor was no more than 168 on fight night. Diaz, at least 185. That's a big difference and a big advantage, and Conor deserves credit for even accepting the first fight. Not a single other featherweight fighter would do what he did, let alone stand and bang with Nate for 5 rounds. And that's what annoys me with all the criticism from people that don't like him since the loss. Until people can cite another featherweight fighter even trying to attempt what McGregor did, the criticism is moot.

In the pocket doesn't mean in the clinch. The only area Nate was better was in the clinch. McGregor walked him down from round 1, got into brawling range and countered him with heavy shots. Thompson, on the other hand, fought all the way on the outside, peppered him with leg kicks and evaded away.

McGregor had 3 or 4 clean knockdowns on Nate in the opening rounds where Thompson had none prior to the kick. He definitely employed a good leg kicking strategy, but it wasn't leg kick + evade away like Thompson did. It was leg kick, followed by walking Nate down and landing punches in his range.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Nate was at least 185 for that fight.


No he was not. He started to get his weight down from 185lbs (not water weight), was at 177-179 already weeks before and az 172-173 three days before the weigh ins.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Well, he did enough to be mentioned in several articles.


So I just re-watched the fight. Counted 5 times where Conor clearly refused to engage by turning his back and doing a little jog away. I admit I was wrong. It was actually pretty bad and I think he would have easily received a yellow card had it been under pride rules. The thing is it wasn't under pride rules. So I don't think it affects the scorecard, but maybe they should implement a stricter deduction for stalling. That was clearly stalling if I ever saw it.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Just because Nate hasn't had elite success at WW doesn't mean he didn't have a big size advantage over McGregor at WW. McGregor was no more than 168 on fight night. Diaz, at least 185. That's a big difference and a big advantage, and Conor deserves credit for even accepting the first fight. Not a single other featherweight fighter would do what he did, let alone stand and bang with Nate for 5 rounds. And that's what annoys me with all the criticism from people that don't like him since the loss. Until people can cite another featherweight fighter even trying to attempt what McGregor did, the criticism is moot.
> 
> In the pocket doesn't mean in the clinch. The only area Nate was better was in the clinch. McGregor walked him down from round 1, got into brawling range and countered him with heavy shots. Thompson, on the other hand, fought all the way on the outside, peppered him with leg kicks and evaded away.
> 
> McGregor had 3 or 4 clean knockdowns on Nate in the opening rounds where Thompson had none prior to the kick. He definitely employed a good leg kicking strategy, but it wasn't leg kick + evade away like Thompson did. It was leg kick, followed by walking Nate down and landing punches in his range.


I don't agree with the weight at all and believe they where fairly similar in weight. I do however agree that it was impressive that Conor managed to bang as much as he did, and indeed hurt a guy like Nate Diaz several times, that in it self is an impressive performance, even though it probably was not the plan at all to begin with. I still stand by the idea that they are almost equal in size where Conor is much thicker than Diaz and Diaz is taller. Diaz is a natural LW and Conor CAN fight at FW but for sure is better suited for LW.

I admit I can't stand Conor and wanted Diaz to win, and it pains me to admit but yes it was very impressive of him to hurt Diaz and his iron chin the way he did, no matter the size of the fighters.

I still think Diaz landed way way more strikes in most of the rounds and would give the decision to him, but Conor does have some serious power in his punches, I'll give him that.


----------



## KingOfPain (Aug 22, 2016)

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Just because Nate hasn't had elite success at WW doesn't mean he didn't have a big size advantage over McGregor at WW. McGregor was no more than 168 on fight night. Diaz, at least 185. That's a big difference and a big advantage, and Conor deserves credit for even accepting the first fight. Not a single other featherweight fighter would do what he did, let alone stand and bang with Nate for 5 rounds. And that's what annoys me with all the criticism from people that don't like him since the loss. Until people can cite another featherweight fighter even trying to attempt what McGregor did, the criticism is moot.
> 
> In the pocket doesn't mean in the clinch. The only area Nate was better was in the clinch. McGregor walked him down from round 1, got into brawling range and countered him with heavy shots. Thompson, on the other hand, fought all the way on the outside, peppered him with leg kicks and evaded away.
> 
> McGregor had 3 or 4 clean knockdowns on Nate in the opening rounds where Thompson had none prior to the kick. He definitely employed a good leg kicking strategy, but it wasn't leg kick + evade away like Thompson did. It was leg kick, followed by walking Nate down and landing punches in his range.


BJ Penn is another featherweight fighter who has achieved more than McGregor at higher weight-classes. Having held the belt at 170 and 155. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but he did the opposite in that he took both belts first then moved down to featherweight. McGregor did hold the lightweight belt in Cage Warriors but we are talking about a second or third tier promotion compared to the UFC being the top promotion. Then he tried moving up.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> But... It was Conor The Great McGregor, man. He was supposed to have that done in their first fight, as advertised many, many times by himself. That is the point I am making. The expectations on you are as big as your big mouth, and Conor is collecting what he planted. I have no doubt he is technically miles ahead of Nate Diaz, but his talking about "weight doesn't matter", "they all become slow and panic wrestlers" crashed on his head, because he also had his power ineffective at WW, got tired and became a panic wrestler himself.


A fighter's big mouth (predictions, bravado, hyperbole) is just that. It helps create a persona that either draws fans or ignites haters (anyone? anyone?). 

A fighter's mouth; his/her predictions, bravado, and hyperbole (excessive or exaggerated statements) have no real meaning whatsoever, except for the small points to be made by weeping haters.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Goat Man said:


> A fighter's big mouth (predictions, bravado, hyperbole) is just that. It helps create a persona that either draws fans or ignites haters (anyone? anyone?).
> 
> A fighter's mouth; his/her predictions, bravado, and hyperbole (excessive or exaggerated statements) *have no real meaning whatsoever*, except for the small points to be made by weeping haters.


Have no real meaning? Guy just made 3 million dollars to earn a majority decision he could barely breathe, after being finished under two rounds the fight before.
He decided to leave his division waiting while he rematched an inconsistent LW at WW. Tell me it wasn't his mouth that got this.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Was a good fight for sure. Here are my thoughts.

First, unless you are just a Conor hater (sports) then not sure why take too much away from Conor. Conor is the best 145er, a big 145er, who would KO Aldo again. At 155 I think he would be Nate Diaz level. Ranked 4-7 if he were to take real fights at 155 and have a career there. Would win some, would lose some. 

With no bias I would say Conor probably won 3-2. Draw I feel is acceptable for sure, but I don't like to give 10-8s in a fight like that. 

I can't put together real sentences about this for whatever reason so here are bullet points on how I feel and what I saw.

-Nate looked off coming to the cage. I said it to the friend I was watching with right off the bat.

-Conor fought smart with kicks and clipped Nate early what 3 times to the ground?

-Nate was never in trouble of being finished.

-I was yelling at the screen that Nate needed to finish in the 3rd. But looking back maybe he didn't, Conor surprised me and came out well in the 4th. Credit him there the most of anything in this fight as he could have gave up like he did the first time. His cardio/keeping up with Nate did not seem to improve, but like I said his "cardio" was more mental the first time. It was a mental improvement over a physical one and I maintain that view after what he showed. He mentally weathered the storm.

-I will give Conor props up and down, however it is a fact he did run away 3-5 times as Nate walked after him. 

-Nate is a tough SOB that is not news. The most exciting and best fighter to watch in the sport. 

-That cut defiantly didn't help Nate fight. But he gets cut, that was the norm. Just a bad place for it.

-I'd do a 3rd fight right now. 

-Conor did his favorite move at the end of the fight. And that is fool all the casuals who hardly follow think something that is not true in order to make himself to be more of a badass. "next time at 155 and will be on my terms".....uuuhhh hey Conor this was on your terms. He acts like Nate can't make 155 and wanted it at 170. Nate didn't give 2 shits where the fight took place. Conor asked for 170lbs. Even in a win Conor runs to the mic and talks about weight. I have never heard anyone who "doesn't care about weight".....care so much about weight....that is all he talks about. 

But again, Conor probably won 3-2. He fought smart and overcame. Credit to both guys for delivering. Would watch a 3rd fight right this second but seems Dana does not want that. 

I'd probably root for Conor vs. ALvarez or Aldo. But looks like he may not go back down to 145....I've only said that for 6 months.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm not sure Conor was running from Nate.

I think Conor might have been running away from the fence.

So that Nate would stop dry humping him against it.

:dunno:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've said all along that the blue print was there. It simply took a loss and a rematch for him to truly see it. 

Condit vs Nick Diaz
RDA/Josh Thompson vs Nate Diaz

GSP vs Nick Diaz
Clay Guida vs Nick Diaz

If you're not a grappling centric fighter then you're gonna have to stick and move. RDA was significantly stronger and is a grappling based fighter with a new and improved striking. He utilized the leg kicks big time while JT and certainly Condit showed how to beat the Diaz brothers by run and gunning. Ya gotta give credit to Conor cuz he stayed the aggressor for most of the fight, took heavy punishment in the 3rd and came back strong. It was towards the 4th and 5th where he started to move out of the way more. This proved more than a quick KO. 

Jumping two or going down two weight classes is probably the most a human body can take while performing optimally with some exceptions. That's what made the David vs Goliath match ups in the early UFC days so special. Besides BJ, Anderson, Benson and now Conor I don't really see too many fighters stepping up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah the Diaz brothers always have a way of being defeated.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

There you go.

Laughed my ass at the constant Mconor.. Mconor... Mconor.....and after some 4 minutes he gets it right :thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> however it is a fact he did run away 3-5 times as Nate walked after him.
> 
> 
> .


Whats your excuse from running away from the bet with me?


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Credit him there the most of anything in this fight as he could have gave up like he did the first time. His cardio/keeping up with Nate did not seem to improve, but like I said his "cardio" was more mental the first time. It was a mental improvement over a physical one and I maintain that view after what he showed. He mentally weathered the storm.


It was really impressive, i am pretty sure most people were writing him off after that 3rd round, and he comes out and not only survives, but wins the 4th, crazy stuff. As much as the Diaz brothers get shared credit for there cardio, i don't think Nate's has ever been quite at the level of Nick's and he certainly seemed tired himself after the 3rd, and maybe took the 4th off to recover.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> Whats your excuse from running away from the bet with me?


Well I was banned from the weigh ins and the arena. 

But early on I truly was thinking, shit maybe I will send Don something even though we didn't do anything official. When Conor knocked Nate down a few times and looked like the terminator. However after a dodgy majority decision compared to Nate's 2nd round choke I am glad that I didn't officially have to send you anything for that. 

Next time they need to do no time limits. Conor can't kill Nate like he said he would.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah but I Pm'd you twice before you got banned. You had basically agreed to it and asked me to Pm and then didnt reply. In my world that is pretty poor form, hard to take you seriously after that.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> It was really impressive, i am pretty sure most people were writing him off after that 3rd round, and he comes out and not only survives, but wins the 4th, crazy stuff. As much as the Diaz brothers get shared credit for there cardio, i don't think Nate's has ever been quite at the level of Nick's and he certainly seemed tired himself after the 3rd, and maybe took the 4th off to recover.


The Diaz bros both have killer cardio. Very few have put them away. Conor has killer cardio also, even at 170. At 55 he'll be even better.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I changed my mind about betting a guy on a forum half way around the world. I didn't even look at my PMs. But yeah we had discussed a bet. 

If your boy could have had a decisive finish I'd of sent you something out of the goodness of my heart. 

I never took you too serious, so I suppose we are on even ground now.



Calminian said:


> The Diaz bros both have killer cardio. Very few have put them away. Conor has killer cardio also, even at 170. At 55 he'll be even better.


I think and have said Conor's cardio problems are overblown. It was more mental. Does he have real good cardio at any weight? No. But he doesn't have bad cardio either. He almost slipped into his mental breakdown again when he couldn't finish Nate and started getting hit. But he overcame it and regrouped. 

If I were to guess I don't think he will be much different at 155. The guy was what 167 168? That is his in shape weight. So if he cuts to 155 from say 167, 12 easy lbs. He will still be 165-167 in the cage on fight night at lightweight.....will he not? So what is different here? He already stated he did all the cardio work. He isn't going to magically do any more fighting at LW. Perhaps he will be further along in his new training methods....that could help. But other than that I am trying to understand peoples logic on these weights. How does he magically have better cardio at 155 when he will weigh the same....and have to make a cut even if it is a small one?

Nate's normal class is 155 and I would expect him to be better there than carrying extra weight as a guy who already usually lacks in speed. That right there is logical to me. Jim Miller said that wasn't the best Conor or Nate. He said Nate's boxing looked off. 

At 155 Conor will be cutting and ballooning back up to the weight he fought at last Saturday. I do not see a difference. 

Not many if any have the height and reach Nate does at 155. The opponents will be different for sure and easier to KO. But they also have more wrestling than Nate. So there are different factors with opponents for sure.


----------



## Calminian (Feb 1, 2009)

MK. said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_bpMnboEi8
> 
> There you go.
> 
> Laughed my ass at the constant Mconor.. Mconor... Mconor.....and after some 4 minutes he gets it right :thumb02:


And there it is. Even in old PRIDE rules, that wouldn't be considered running. It was a good fight, McGregor looked great, and Diaz's face looked worse than Rocky's.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Calminian said:


> The Diaz bros both have killer cardio. Very few have put them away. Conor has killer cardio also, even at 170. At 55 he'll be even better.


Thanks for that... obviously, but Nate certainly was tired in there himself, and has never looked to set the same kind of pace Nick does.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Nate probably isn't the same killer athlete as Nick. Also Conor is good at cardio as he has to be at featherweight. Lightweight would be his ideal fight weight.


----------

